# Clomid girls part 52.............



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

New home Clomid girls 

Happy chatting

  
x x x​


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Humph, sorry evil witch go you.  good luck for this month hope your dream comes true for you.

I'm on 150 mg so take 3 tablets at the same time just before bed.

Hello everyone else! xxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Well I have a stinking cold and headache and now Ovulation pains and the lovely EWCM so think this is the start of another 2ww. Well except that I only normally have 9-10 days of a 2ww. Ho hum. Have to admit that I'm not really in the mood for BMS either.... 

Am sucking halls soothers like they are going out of fashion and have my head over a bowl of menthol crystals in  boiling water. Am loathe to take any paraceptamol (just in case) but may have to resort to a glass of wine later (purely medicinal you understand!) 

Anyway hope everyone else is feeling better than me.
TTFN
Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aftenoon ladies!

well im back after weekend and pc was virus!! so not happy ^tamtrum^ and need to get it looked at!
Still no symptoms for me! and af is due on friday! (my birthfay drinks as well!! so hoping if its coming it can wait until saturday 

we have first visit from fostering social worker last night and it went really well! she was really lovely and made us feel at ease  our report will be typed and it gets looked at by the fostering assesment team on the 17th to see if we get accepted to start proceeding , so 

will read back and catch up later

love
to everyone

sorry you are feeling unwell debs 

I hope you were all nice to nicky  i will ask her later 

suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Susie....glad you had a good weekend. And great news about the fostering visit. Fingers crossed it all moves quickly for you.

We were nice to Nicky...promise   !!!

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

No Suzie they were mean, mean, mean, all of them!!   
 Only joking they have been no bother at all!  a great bunch of lady's to look after  

Thank you Girls 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You are welcome anytime Nicky1!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

glad to hear it!! they looked after you nicky 

well as far as my clomid goes am not taking it next month as dh is in kenya for 3 weeks , although did threaten i would ask the postman seeing as he is fit  
also dh away mid cycle in december!! so looks like only gonna take it in november!! until the new year! then come january if we are accepted for the fostering then thats it for a while on the ttc front!
god that was a ramble Sorry!

hi and goodluck to all
suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Only takes one month hun....you never know!!

I won't be around much for the next two weeks as we're off on hols. Not going anywhere just need sometime out form this place.  Might get a weekend away though.  Will pop on on Tuesday pm to tell you how my HSG goes. Fingers crossed they tell me there and then if there are any problems. Just remembered forgot to go for blood test this morning, my memory is shot!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

clomid girls how are we all today?  

Oooh Kerry, lucky girl, can I come and have 2 weeks of with you      just what the doctor ordered!  Fingers and toes crossed for Tuesday  

Suzie   at the postman!! ha ha! Glad the visit went well  

Nicky1 -   cheeky!  

Debs - sorry your feeling rubbish. why is it we always feel at our worst at ovulation time!    

Natasha - good luck for testing! AF go away and stay away  

Kelly - any news on your results?  

 to everyone else.  Its CD10 today for me so   underway on my 8th month. this is my first on the higher dose of 150mg so hoping and praying my results come back higher this month  xxx


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi ya to all

Has anyone ever used progesterone cream? If so, what day did you start and stop?

Thanks Flower- was fed up with Af arriving so bleedin' early (excuse the pun!).

Olive- great news about the fostering- well done. How exciting! How long will you have to wait until you actually foster, once you are approved? Might be your month anyway- no obvious signs of Af on their way!

Debs- hope you are feeling better hon.

xx


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hello Ladies, 
I'm kinda gatecrashing but hope you don't mind.   I'm on my first cycle of Clomid and due to ov this weekend, trying not to get too worked up about it!!!  DH and me are going away for the weekend (I just happened to plan it around the right dates!) so I'm hoping all the extra rest and relaxation will do the trick this month.  
How do you manage to keep calm?  If this isn't tmi, sometimes I find that its difficult to really enjoy the   because there's so much pressure on isn't there?
I have been feelin a bit bloated too - is that a normal symptom or is it just too much cake-retention?  
Anyway, thanks for reading my waffle!
take care everyone 
Daisy


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

PS does anyone know how I can make my cycle 'ticker' appear on my signature instead of just the URL?  I am not technological   and I can't work it out!
cheers,
Daisy


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI girls

I'm really sorry but i haven't been here for sometime, we've taken sometime off trying to get a  , been away so am ready to start again.

We're seeing the consultant on Monday so fingers crossed.

Will try to catch on everything, and hope you don't mind me joining you again.

Claire


----------



## ellie ryan (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi just introducing my self.
Im due to start 6 months of clomid on monday.
Its been such a long journey to get here,feels like weve been waiting a life time.
    Were so excited


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

girls and welcome to the newbies: Ellie and Daisy, you have come to the right place to help you along the journey. Wishing you lots of luck  

Daisy, keep calm is difficult but just try and think that this is the right time and you are doing everything in your power when having   to bring you your dream.  We are all here to help you during it all!  

Claire1 - hello and welcome back. Good luck for monday  

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome Daisy and Ellie!

blimey its quiet on here!   well the evil  turned up with a vengence! and what a clomid one too  ah well im not too suprised as dh was away at the crucial time! 
no clomid for me oct and nov as dh away with school so no point taking it really as he will be away at crucial time!! 
will still be mod for the board so you dont get rid of me that quickly!! 

love 
suzie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello ladies,

m on cd 3 and just wondered if anyone is on the same cd or close to me?

Im feeling a bit odd-tearful and u have a sicky feeling that just wont go away... actually i think i might  be sick  ..oh i hope not....

Feel lonley too as DP went away on thusrday and isnt back untill monday night.  

Bendybird.x luck to you all!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

where is everyone  you all gone away


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Olive - I'm kind of here! Well actually in a hotel room in Germany (boo hiss) about to go into a conference room.
Its been quiet this month! but saying that I've nothing to say  

Hope everyone else is having a good week

Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya everyone

sorry i'm not around too much.  a few comments been made at work that I'm getting behind, bah, don't they know I have a social life to attend to with my FF friends!!    Anyway, thought I'd better knuckle down a bit!!

How is everyone?

Awww Bendybird, you ok today hun?  Horrible being lonely. I hate it when dh goes away.  heres a hug from me to you  

hi Debs - hope the conference was ok   

Suzie - sorry   got you evil evil  

Natasha - how are you today?  hope you feel a little happier  

 to all you other fabulous clomid girls!  Well CD15 today, had BMS sat and last night. this morning got an almost + opk, just slightly lighter, so i think tonight/tomorrow would be + so should ov between tomorrow and Friday.  Will give dh a break tonight   as last night's should cover today and pounce tomorrow


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to all your lovely ladies who replied to my self indulgent post yesterday...am feeling much better this afternoon...although I am skiving off work today as just couldn't face sitting at my desk with so many thoughts running through my head !!!
Gareth gave me lots of hugs & he does try to understand how difficult it is for me...he says he gets upset too but then men just don't show it do they 
Anyway, on to the loopy pills again tonight...yippee !

Thinking of you all....and big  
Take care & good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, you are very welcome hun. You are always so supportive and helpful you deserve some hugs from us when you need them!  

Am i right girls that sperm can live upto a week inside us?  just thinking that if we are doing BMS every other day I must be covering the right time?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evening ladies!

how are we all? 

well af been and gone thank goodness!!
have had lovely day today as my birthday and had lunch with girlys and dinner with dh so am stuffed!! 

will be back later 

love
suzie xx

p.s kerry have posted to you on other thread! glad it went ok today x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Suzie for yesterday :-

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls, got a +opk this morning (weds), had BMS Sat, Monday and tonight with any luck  

This higher dose has really kickstarted my hormones, was up and down all night, feeling angry,   on the toilet for an hour and unable to sleep.  Just hope I have the energy for tonight's      

Just hope the 150mg will make me ovulate, will find out at next week's bloods

Does sperm survive for several days inside us?  

 everyone! xxxx


----------



## FoxyDebs (Feb 7, 2005)

Just got back from seeing gynaecologist, they have started me on 50mg clomid at the beginning of my next cycle, got first lot prescribed from them but got 2 go 2 my gp for future cycles which will be fun because he didnt want to refer me in first place as he said there was nothing wrong with me.  Got to go back to see gynaecologist in 5 months and if it has not worked they are discussing increasing clomid and starting me on metformin as well

How are you all

Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Debs, great stuff.  Lets hope clomid brings you your dream    

 girlies, how is everyone today?

For me its CD17 today, got another +opk this morning, I usually ov around 17/18.  Got   in last night so thats been every other day since sat.  Been using Preeseed for the first time this month, quite an experience!    But if it does the trick so what!  I'm off work tomorrow so have a great weekend girls  

xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All

Well I survived the conference in Germany so I'm back and very lathargic about the whole clomid thing. 
Have really treated this month as time off from ttc and feel soooo much better for it.

Flower - Fingers crossed that pre-seed helps 
Foxydebs & Ellie - welcome to the   pills
Olive - Hope you had a lovely birthday hun! 
Bendybird - Hope you are feeling a little brighter today. 

Everyone else  

Ttfn
debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Debs, glad you are feeling better   and thanks for the 

Have a great weekend girls  

I want to see a BFP posted on here on monday !!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hello


You may have forgotten who I am as I have been off the board fr a few weeks!

Anyway, back now. On CD 11 so lots of bms coming my way! Have been doing every other day in previous cycles which has not reuslted in BFP so amd going for it as much as i can, even if that is everyday. Porr Dh will be knackered!!

Am struggling this month because of due date being on 28th October. really feel that when this date has gone my mental block will go too- dont think anything will happen until after my due date has gone.

Lots of love to you all.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww Humph, I was wondering where my old cycle buddy was... 

Sorry it's a toughie for you this month   

Enjoy all the   

Wishing you loads of luck   & plenty of  

Take care hun
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Humph - I know what you mean about mental block. Fingers crossed something will happen for you soon.

Take care
Debs


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone i have been off for a wee while as well as been really busy with work etc. Humph not forgotten you. I have been on clomid for a year next month and have only ovulated 3 times, i thought this was it this month but the witch got me this morning, am in serious pain with cramps, am on my break at work. My next hosi appointment isnt until 30th nov so goina take clomid for 2 more months then thats it as will have been over a year and going to move on until something else  .  Sorry for moaning, hope everyone is ok, sending lots of    to everyone. Thanks for listening,
                                                                          twiggy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF got you too Twiggy    ...I can't believe this month has been really bad 

I too have got another 2 cycles on clomid (would've been 6mths for me to "boost") & then it's onto IVF in January if no luck before then.

Fingers crossed we'll all get some good news soon...think we deserve it  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

we slipped down to page 2 ladies!!! whats that about 

so im bumping us back up!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

away Olive! 

How is everyone? 
Well 2 days togo until af due to have my legs crossed at the moment - no symptoms at all (most perculiar!) but not really expecting anything this month as consultant has put a downer on clomid working for me.

Anyway hope everyone is having a good weekend.

TTFn
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls     

how is everyone?

oh Debs, got everything crossed for you girl, hows things today?  

Natasha - how are you?  you are right we do need some   soon, i'm fed up of bad news  

Twiggy - sorry AF got you    Are you ok?

Humph - happy    grab those   and hold on tight! 

Well girls i'm now in the   yet again ( month 8 ) just hoping that my increase in dose to 150mg has worked its magic   Today is CD21 and I have AF around CD32 so      Really trying this month to go with flow, stay busy etc.  sometimes easier said than done eh!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello to all clomid ladies!!

I'm only on Cd 12, ovulating in a few days hopefully and i already cant wait to test!!!!  This isn't a good sign.  I hate the 2ww but i just cant wait to get there! 

Twiggy-sorry the   caught up with you, i hope that you are ok?

Humph- i hope your DH is keeping up with you,   i have also decided that this month we will be doing the deed everynight.  I read in the Zita west book that you cant ever have it too much so we are just going to go for it and on the actual day i ovulate we might just have to call in sick and spend the whole day in bed...in the shower...on the stairs..... lol, no I'm only joking, but it needs to be done I'm thinking!!!

I hope that everyone  is doing ok, and for those already on the 2ww i hope its not taking forever for you all

Take care- i will try to post more regularly on here to keep up eith all the news, hope to read about all your   soon,

Bendybird.x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies!  I am back and very curious about my clomid UK buds!  For those of you that don't remember or know me I joined ff in April after 16 months of ttc.  Fourth bout with Clomid and BFP but sadly ended in m/c.

Well I am back!  I hadn't had AF since the m/c so started out by taking provera to stimulate.   arrived 12/10 and I took Clomid days 3-7.  I am really finding I get an upset tummy this time around.  If I eat something before taking the pills I am okay but if I forget then I am in trouble!  I am hoping to ov before 27/10 because DH and I are taking a vacation to Las Vegas and I need the IUI.  Hope it is not all for a waste.

That reminds me... I also moved the states this past summer for DHs job.  I am getting along okay but miss home 

Well - I did not catch up and read back on all the stuff I missed.  Just wondering if any remembers Kelly Dallar or Erica and where they are at now.

Personals next time I promise.  It is overwhelming to come back right now!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Welcome back nikki mouce. I'm sorry to see you back under the circumstances but hope that the future bring you joy and happiness. 

Well my 2ww ended today (no major suprise there then  ). only 2 more months to go then its ivf for us.
Debs


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone,
                  thanks for all your thoughts, I am ok, am trying to concentrate on this cycle. I am on 2nd last day of clomid now. This is second last cycle of clomid then at my next appointment think they will put me on the ivf waiting list (END NOV). The waiting list is 9 months private or 3 years nhs, is really long, dont think i could wait another 3 years to start, then if it doesnt work you go back to the end of the list for next try. 

Debs sorry witch got you, you sound like you are in the same boat as me. 

hi nikki ouse, good luck with iui, hope ov comes soon.

Hi bendy bird, have fun, watch you dont fall down the stairs  

good luck flowerpot/

natasha sound like you are in same boat as me 2 , at least you get ivf in jan if it doesnt work, i will have to wait until at least this time next year as waiting list is so long. 

good luck to anyone i have missed,  
                                                                  twiggy x


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Nikki_Mouse,

Im so sorry to hear of your mc.  I have been away from the site too - as in have not been posting very often.

I hope you get to on on your hols without any interruptions.  So you are living in the usa.  That sounds very interesting.  DH & I went to Las Vegas earlier this year and it was good.  Lots of gambling awaits you.  Definitely makes you forget about real life ... 

Anyway - take care for now and hope everything goes well for you.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Debs   so sorry hun

Nikkimouse, nice to see back with us, although wish it was under better circumstances    Erica is over on the IUI boards at present but is just about to embark on IVF, she has had her meeting and are just trying to sort out starting dates etc. Kelly is around on here too and on the IUI boards. she has just had a HSG and had a blocked tube but like everyone has said, as long as she has one tube then there is no reason it can't happen.  I'm sure she will be along soon.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around much...was away over the weekend seeing some of my family & visiting my nan in hospital - she's got to have a quadruple heart bypass & she is climbing the walls with boredom as been in hospital for 3 weeks ! I had such good intentions this month of no alcohol passing my lips but what with everything I've "needed" a drink so had a fair few glasses of wine over the weekend...feel really guilty now & will kick myself if another month goes by with BFN !  Thankfully I've not suffered too much from the clomid evils this month...been getting a few hot flushes but nothing too unbearable...I'm still taking the chinese medicine as well which seems to be helping & "balancing" things...no acupuncture though as he's broken his leg & will be out of action for about a month !

Anyway....

NickiMouse...nice to "see" you again although not in these circumstances...wishing you loads of luck with IUI 

Debs...sorry AF got you hun 

Flower...how are you doing sweetpea ? 

Tweetiepie...good luck in the 2ww 

Twiggy...good luck to you too...as for me starting IVF in January if boosting on clomid doesn't get me pg...we're paying privately otherwise it would be a 2 yr wait on NHS & don't wanna wait that long, that's the only reason we would get so quickly 

Bendybird....fingers crossed for you in the 2ww 

Humph hunny...where are you ? Are you ok ? 

Natalie...long time no "speak"...hope all's well with you ? 

Kelly & Kerry...hope you're both doing alright ? 

Olive...is it this month you're taking time out ? Thinking of you. 

Hello to everyone else... 
Let's hope this month sees some BFP's as it's been a bit thin on the ground recently.

Good luck & take care 

   
    
 

Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Girls you all sound quite chirpy over here at the mo.Keep up the good work   
Debs , sorry Af came hope you are bearing up 
Minxy Minx, how you doing hun?

Im on day 3 of Clomid Sweating hell at mo Anyone cycling with me?
Should be testing on 11th November (its my 30th on 10th November so please let it be me!!!!!!!)

love and dust to you all, cant believe ive known most of you 4 months


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girls,
                minxy glad you are getting seen so quickly for ivf, hope it works out for you. I am going to go private aswell but is at least a 9 month waiting list up here in edinburgh for private and 3 years for nhs  thinking of trying to find another clinic but edinburgh is closest at 30 miles from my house. I think there is another private clinic in glasgow but is 2 hour drive and dont know what to do about work etc as would need more time off. Have any of you told your work about ivf etc. if going to be needed?

Hi natalie b I am on day 5 of clomid today, am also having hot flushes  lets hope it works for both of us this time round  . How many cycles of clomid have you taken? this is my 2nd last cycle as have been on it nearly a year  . 

  to everyone else,
                                              twiggy x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good afternoon girlies, thought i'd pop on whilst i'm having my butties 

how is everyone? 


Twiggy - 9 months for private  that sounds ridiculous! not looked into yet but it does sound a long time

Natalie - good luck for this cycle hunny, hope the s/e calm down soon  

Natasha - i'm fine thanks hun. you seem to have your hands full at the moment hope you are ok.  Is it IVF rather than IUI for you then next? how do they decide?   

AF due next friday girls.  so slowly getting there, feels like i'll be  before it gets here!    You may have read on the 2ww boards, that were thinking of booking for the caribean next april/may for a family wedding, been wondering what to do in case i get pregnant but i've been saying that for ages now. we have to get on with life don't we. so if AF comes next week, were booking and if we get a BFP, and lose the deposit then so what as if AF comes and we book, and I get BFP the follow months I'll be around 6-7 months pregnant when the holiday comes.

love and   xxxx


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi ladies,

i have never been on this board before and am hoping for a little advice. 

DH and i have issues with ovulation and sperm and had a failed ICSI cycle in july this year. i had my first period after that in sept (am very irregular) which coinsided with our follow up consultant appointment at the clinic regarding the failed ICSI. ti cut a long story short, in an attempt to give us some extra chances between ICSI cycles and to regulate my cycle she gave me clomid 150mg to start that day. Also the sperm samples have proved to be very variable so it was thought there may be a good chance that there could be 1 good one in there.....

I took the clomid from 23rd Sept to 27th starting on D2 of my cycle. By my reckoning I am now on D28 with no sign of a period except tender boobs. my question is really when should i expect a period? when should i test? what do i do if it doesn't work?

any advise would be appreciated.....
i know i should be brave and test but that is terrifying me as this way at least i can keep the dream alive,

tikki. xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Tikki and welcome to clomid 

clomid can lengthen/shorten your cycle, do you know when you ovulated?  the best way of working it out is to add 14 days to your ovulation time to give you an expected date of arrival for AF.   If you ov on CD14 then AF would be due on CD28.  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

I have posted on other clomid subjects but thought I would join you here if thats OK?  

Going to GP tomorrow for DH's result and to get presciption for Clomid but am thinking of asking to be refered to a fertility specialist DH has said if need be we can go private    (you should be suprised getting money out of a scotsman is difficult)   (no offence to any scottish peeps here!)

Have never had a HSG just blood tests for 6 months which resulted in me ovulating once.  Will let you know the outcome of DH's SA tomorrow.  Is there any other questions I should be asking?



Sarah

My cousin who can't have children has just been approved for adoption - shes just been in  to see me very excited!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Sarah

I can't think of anything off the top of my head. I had a HyCoSy and HSG to check my tubes were clear (or not as the case was) before I started Clomid. I think this depends on your GP/consultant as to when they get this done.

Good luck
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - best of luck for SA results tomorrow


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just popping in quickly as at work (I know I know, never made a difference before  )

Hello to Tikki & good luck with the loopy pills  (only joking, not everyone gets side effects  )

Sarah...hope it all goes well for you tomorrow hun...fingers crossed  

Nats...I'm ok hun, haven't seen you around for a while...where you been hiding  

Humph...where are you hunny   or are you too busy   

Flower...yep, if the next 2 cycles on clomid don't result in pg then it's IVF for us...been told by 2 fertility consultants (one for endo, one for actual fertility) that there's just no point putting me through IUI as my tubes are damaged & sluggish (from adhesions & previous blocked by endo)...apparently I'm already a high risk for ectopic (although not had one) so adviced to go straight for IVF as better chance for me, especially with my "implantation" problems then consultant said he would position the embies in a good place, rather than leaving them to their own devices & possibly trying to stick to the adhesions or "septum" in my womb ! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun...really hope it's your month  

Hope everyone else is ok...I met up with some of the endo ladies last night (from NES board) for a chat & a drink which was nice...Gareth went out to football but Palace lost so he had a few commiseration drinks which meant no  for us last night as it was too    I'm tying him to the bed tonight so he can't go out   

Anyway, best go...I'll try & log on again later but our bl00dy broadband was playing up again last night before I went out !!

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hiya ladies -

Thanks for the welcome back.  You are so sweet   Funny, I have really missed this site  .  Doing okay so far.  CD8 today.  I ordered a book online "PCOS Diet Book".  There are a lot of good reviews online about this being the best book to help combat s/e of PCOS like anovulation.  Very interesting to see if it works for me...

Flowerpot - thanks for the update on Kelly and Erica.  I will have to 'visit' them.   how is the 2ww?  Plans to make the weekend go by fast?  That always helps    Caribean sounds fab!  Flying during 5/6 month of preg would be perfect!  Good Luck.

Humph -  good luck on 2ww

Debs - so sorry  got you.  Hope the next two tries work for you.

Tweets - how are you?  I am excited about holiday.  DH and I have been so very busy with work and our move 4 months ago to the US and now we are moving to a new home... it will be nice to get away from reality.  Reading about Las Vegas on the Internet... sounds fab!  I am excited to see some great shows and win some money 

Twiggy - thanks for the luck, back at you!  Hope you take soon and don't have to go on a long wait from ttc 

Natalie B - I think I will be testing 10 Nov.  Hopefully I will ov and have IUI 27 Oct since that is the last day before holiday!  This is my fifth bout with Clomid (first since m/c).  I have not had many s/e either.  But a light constant headache and hot flushes... whew never had those before.  Kind of embarrasing when I am at work in a meeting   Looks like we are cycle buddies and in simular spots of tx.

Natasha - Good luck!  Glad clomid has not been too evil for you!  DH... poor bloak.   

 welcome Sarah and Tikki.

Tikki - I agree with Flowerpot.  AF should arrive 2 weeks after ov.  That is usually when I test (not always CD2.  The two times I ov'd it was CD16 &CD18 so I tested CD30 & CD32.  Have you been doing any maint tests for ov?

Sarah - good luck with the s/a.  Are you scheduled for HSG?  This will help determine why you are not oving.  Good luck with consult!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

yOU ARE TESTING ON MY 30TH bIRTHDAY SWEETIE.


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

How crap can it get??

Been feeling really low this week, my bF just told me shes pg, but v happy for her as its taken nearly 3yrs - after the initial happiness I have felt down and I know I shouldn't, she deserves a BFP as much as any of us.  Anyway, keep thinking of how she must feel and her DH must be so happy - a bit jealous I suppose. (Feel very guilty).

Anyway, I have decided to get a new car, sort of a baby substitute if you know what I mean - well, not really, but something to divert my mind!!  i have my heart set on a certain car, but due to finances, we have to wait and see, - friends/neighbours of ours (who have just got engaged (and I want to punch coz they are so happy and are blissfully unaware of the poss hardships to come),  have just got a new company car - guess what - its the one I want !! and to top it all off, the number plate ends with the letters BFN - just to rub it in!!!.

sh*t happens - and I am getting a shedload.

Sorry for ranting - makes no sense at all, but had to get it if my 34A chest ( I want bigger boobs too!).

VB


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sorry I havent been around.

Minx and flowerpot- thanks for asking where I am... have not been able to face the board this month very much. Cannot cope with all this any longer and really feel like giving up. My due date (28th) is fast approaching and I cannot seem to get past that at the moment. Had another really weird cycle on 100 mg clomid this month as temp rose with ov but then dipped back below coverline. Has increased above coverline for the last 2 days so am really confused with it. Have decided not to do BBt after ov for the last 2 months on clomid as i feel I am watching every little indication and it really affects my moods if it dips.

How are you though guys? Am on CD18 and just waiting for the witch to appear. Lots of good BMS this month though! Any news MInx, VB or Flowerpot?

VB- I know what you mean about being fed up about your bf. I was very upset when one of my bf's told me she was pg. Still strgguling now with it as her baby is doing really well and mine died. Not fair!

Anyway, enough of my moaning.... any positives for me people?

Has anyone used progesterone cream and did it help your leutal phase to lengthen?

Anyone cycling with me this month?

Big hugs to you all, specially my old cycle bud Minx.

Take care and welcome to the new clomid ladies.

Kelly dallard- sorry to hear about your tube but the girls are right- you only need one hon. Are they going to do surgery on the blocked one?

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww VB, fully understand where you are coming from, when a friend of mine (not a BF so dont see her that often so not quite the same) said she was pregnant, with her 2nd I was initially so happy for her, which soon turned to   and      It does get easier after the initial shock. how annoying about your neighbours car and what are the chances of that number plate?!    I can recommend getting a new car, i've done that and its took my mind elsewhere, for this month anyway  

Humph, I can only imagine what you are going through,   I hope once the date has passed you can look forward again.  Its bound to be hard and you wouldnt be human if it wasn't.  We are all hear for you if you need to    

Thanks for asking about me. I'm ok, i'm one week into the 2ww.  feeling completely different this month, not worked up etc, as though I expect a BFN. i guess thats a good thing?  Having my progesterone done tomorrow so at least I'll find out if my upping the dose to 150mg has worked 

Natasha, my dh does that always at the wrong time!  too much   and then they are just wanting to sleep!  

love and babydust


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We're very quiet today girls! wots going on?!!


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

hi girls,

thanks for the advice ref clomid and testing.....
i have not done any tracking through the cycle as the use of clomid is just a last resort between ICSI cycles rather than a really viable treatment option. I think i will wait till day 35 to cover all bases so to speak....

VB, just wanted to say that i too know where you are coming from, my best friend had a baby on friday and that stirred up soooo many emotions i do not really know where my head is at. and to make it even more complicated i am a midwife and have done all her ante natal care, labour care, delivered him and am now supporting her through the post natal period too.... he is beautiful and i am so pleased for her but looking at her with him has awakened a longing in me that i thought i had under control..... i have just got back from seeing her and she has bought me a £500 handbag to say thank so i have decided that if i cannot have a baby will have bl**dy good handbags instead....

take care ,
tikki. xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

Hi - This is a me me me message as DH just popped out to get a chinese - I will be back tomorrow 4 proper chats (sorry flower if u hve been lonely today)

DH's results were he has very low motility!  On the plus side (HA) I have my first prescription of clomid and GP is refering me to a gyno! (where i can have a HSG) DH taken it bad (bless him)  Oh well life is a *****!  

I still feel OK which is strange - I suppose I had feared the worst and there is always IVF.

See you all 2morrow and I hope you are all OK!

Sarah

Am looking forward to the   pills


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Mmmm Chinese!

Sorry to hear the SA results werent good but its good you are sounding so upbeat and positive. good on ya girl    I can imagine he has taken it hard, I know my dh would have done.  Catch ya later xxxx

 everyone else! will try and come back later


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Sorry your DH's results weren't great but there are things that can improve the  Does he take supplements ? If not then perhaps get him on zinc with extra vit C, selenium & flaxseed oil and lots of seeds & nuts (sunflower seeds, brazil & walnuts)...all of which can help  Also making sure they're cool  beforehand (perhaps a cool shower before  )...it could be that if they're too warm then they're just a bit slow...like any of us I spose when it's too hot ! Has it been suggested that he have another test ? There are so many factors that may effect the little swimmers eg diet, temperature, stress etc...

Anyway, glad to hear you're remaining positive & good luck with the    pills...and you know we're all here to support each other 


Hi Flower 
How you doing hunny ? 


Hello to everyone else...my breakfast is about to arrive (work buy us all breakfast on Friday mornings !!!  ) & got to get on with some "technical" diagrams !!

Will try & log on later although we're out tonight (going to a comedy club which should be good fun   

Take care...

Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

HI

Thanks Flower & Minx for your replies - was feeling   yesterday but feel a bit   today.  In fact I feel like going out and getting v v   tonight - but thats not going to help.

DH already takes Vit C and Zinc but am taking him to health food shop tomorrow to get in supplies.

Yeh we both are been refered to consultant where they are going to do more tests on me and DH.  

Am CD 14 today but last cycle was 38 days so will start clomid when get af whenever that is!

DH has a very stressful job and he was stressed at the time of the SA because he had to get to a meeting and hospital was in Cheltenham and he had to then get to Bristol  

Hope you are all OK - another me me me message..........(sorry)

Am sorry my message said life is a women it must not like the word b i t c h!  

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls, my friend has just given me this...might be of interest for this week's shopping ...


>>>

A professor at the University of Ibadan in Nigeria conducted studies on the native Yoruba tribe, who have one of the highest rate of twin births in the world. The professor found that their diet contained large amounts of yams (sweet potatoes).

Yams have long been reputed to help in infertility, but science is only recently finding evidence to back this long-held belief. Yams contain steroid-like compounds that can be easily converted into sex hormones. They are sometimes used as the raw material for making contraceptives.

The compounds trigger the release of ESH, which stimulates the ovaries to release an egg. In this case high yam consumption seems to stimulate the release of more than one egg each month. Women in the Yoruba tribe have high levels of FSH.

This news was reported in Alternatives, July 1989. The author added that researchers feel that one-half cup of sweet potatoes daily might increase one’s chance of having twins. For the infertile couple, it may increase your chance of having one child.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower -
Thanks for that BUT I only eat sweet potatoes anyway!  Love them they are delicious - mashed, roasted or as chips!  Will keep eating them (they are better for you as a vegetable so no bad carbs)


Go and buy some.........


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep...I love them too but DP not so keen...not sure how he can not love them personally...although he's not overly enamoured with potatoes full stop !! Perhaps I'll buy some this weekend & disguise them in with some other "root" veg as he loves parsnips & carrots...all mixed up together roasted he'll scoff it down before he notices !!!!


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Afternoon laduies!

Sarahstewart- do you live in Bristol? I live in Bath so any time you are down this way and want a cuppa...let me know!

Hi To Debs and Flowe- thanks for your kind words you two a couple of pages back. Have been struggling this month but hope I will get through the day ok. Think I will... who knows?!

Minx- I too only have 2 more months on Clomid as will have been on it for 12 months in total then. Will be proceeding to IUI after that. Hopefully we will be able to set that up for Jan 06 but wont kow until we have seen the consultant in November. 

Does anyone know if the HIV test that you have to have done for IUI / IVF affects your life assurance? Am slightly concerned that my premimums will go up!!

NikkiMouse- nice to hear from you on the board.

Hello to all the other ladies, especially VB, Minx, Debs and Flower.

Thinking of each and every one of you.

P.S. Heard  that one of the fibroid girls has a BFP so there is hope for all of us!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

afternoon ladies

im sorry i dont get much time to post! by the time i have checked my boards and admin etc i have already been online over an hour  sorry thats no excuse really 

well dh is away in kenya and im billy no mates  

 and  to all

im clomid free for oct and nov as dh not here! but will be back on it dec

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
            Suzie you will have a good christmas then  whats dh in kenya for?

hi humph hope you are feeling better, i am a bit down this month aswell as only have one month on clomid after this as is a year next month, not feeling like its ever going to happen and dont know whats next as they said we will discuss at next appointment (30th Nov). What did they say about iui, do you need drugs to help you ovulate before iui?

flowerpot i am off to buy some yams, i have been drinking a glass of pinapple juice and eating a handful of brazil nuts each day as supposed to help with implantation. I have also been taking a baby aspin a day as is supposed to increase blood flow to the uterus so makes lining thicker and stimulates ovaries. I am willing to try anything this month as thought it cant hurt. 

hi sarah hope you are feeling better today?

minxi how was the comedy club?

Tikki, VB my best friend had a wee girl yesterday so know how you feel, is hard especially when they werent trying and i have been ttc for 3 years but i am really happy for her, just wish i was in the same boat. Tikki my cycles on clomid (if it induces ovulation) are around 35 days with ov around day 17. Although have only ovulated on it 3 times so other cycles have been upto 60 days. Good luck  , it must be really difficult being a midwife. 

hi to anyone i have missed    to all,
                                                    Twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

Have you actually been precribed the baby aspirin by your consultant because your womb lining is too thin and/or you have a diagnosed blood clotting disorder ? I hope you don't take offence but I would really advice not to take anything like this, even if it may seem harmless, without your consultants knowledge as it could possibly do more harm than good if you don't need it.
Baby aspirin thins the blood which is how it can help bloodflow to the womb & subsequently can help nourish the womb...it doesn't stimulate the ovaries.
I take baby aspirin because I have a blood clotting disorder diagnosed but I only take it on the advice of my consultant. Do you know if you're taking it correctly eg only from about cd12 onwards & definitely only 75mg soluable.
Please check with your consultant first before taking medication as you really may not need it...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All

I'm being a bit quiet at the moment - that time of year when we lost Charlie and it always seems to hit me hard. 

I've decided not to take to   pills this month, 1) cos we've been told they won't work 2) I was sick for two days and couldn't keep them down 3) really need a break from all the crap side effects. There is so much going on in my life at the moment that I'm starting to feel like a duran duran song "stop the ride cos I wanna get off". 

Something has to give and for the moment its the ttc - the only thing that I can 'control' if you know what I mean. We are back at the consultant in January and will decided then whether to take a year out or whether to go straight to IVF. Its too big a decision to make when everything else is going on.

Sorry this has been such a selfish post but I just needed to get it out and wanted to let you know why I am fading in and out of the forum with my posts.

Hope everyone else is ok.
Debs


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs sorry you are having an up and down time so masses of  to you 

sending love up to the stars to charlie too   

love
suzie xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All

Humph - I live in Forest of Dean & DH works in Bristol - We have been known to visit Bath for shopping/weekend away so will pop for a cuppa if we ever do - and if u ever come up her your welcome too.  (that goes for all you lovely ladies - if u are brave enough to come into the Forest!)

Twiggy - Feel good today ta - how are you?

Debs - sending you hugs  

Minxy - Keep up the advice - you are FAB!  

Right I best go and put the dinner on - See you all later.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls am ok,
                I posted again yesterday but it hasnt appeared for some reason? 
sarah i am going for scan to see if any follies tomorrow so will maybe be a bit more positive after that. 

debs sorry you are feeling down, keep your chin up girl 

minxy I posted you a message back, thanks for your advise, no havent been prescribed asprin didnt think it could hurt as is only 75mg sol. i heard that it thickens lining of the womb and stimulates ovaries by increasing blood flow? i will stop taking them have an appointment tomorrow so will ask hosi advise then. Just wanted to try everything possible this month as really frustrated and am running out of time on clomid, know sounds   . thanks anyway,

  to all,
                              twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

Twiggy  I take the 75mg baby asprin. the consul told me to after our second m/c. It cleans the womb because your blood is less sticky. and it also lessens the chance of m/c. My consul said that it was safe to take right the way through pg so I fdont think it will be a problem for you. I have noticed a difference though. My af is alot heavier with no clots(sorry tmi) so it must work. Apparently it makes everything come away with each af and so it stops any old stuff being left behind.

Listen to me !!! And I have just had my breakfast    

Hope it helps

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks sal,
            i get lots of clots as well is disgusting! i will ask at hosi tomorrow, asked my mum last night as she is a nurse and she says wont do me any harm, I just thought it was worth a try as am running out of time before ivf. Glad it is helping you.

hope everyone is well. 

                    twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry if my advice was wrong but I was told by consultant to take it cos of blood clotting disorder (diagnosed after 2 early mc's this year)...it thins the blood so helps blood flow...my GP questioned why I was on it but when I explained why he said that if I've been diagnosed & prescribed by consultant then thats fine but shouldn't take anything without 1st discussing.

Apologies I was wrong for even suggesting might be more harmful.

good luck & take care

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hello girls  

god, this weather is horrible    its so hard to get up in the morning!

Twiggy -   for the scan tomorrow

Debs-   are you ok hun?  it must be such a hard time for you, I hope you come through this tough time feeling happier and stronger xx

Natasha - how are you my dear?  

Hello to everyone else, how is everyone?  Suzie, Sal, Kel, Kerry, Dre, Sarah, Humph, VB, Nikkimouse and everyone else I've managed to miss!!!

I should get my progesterone results today so  the higher dose has worked.  AF due thurs/fri, not feeling positive, think its because its my 8th month.  Took the plunge and booked for the carribean for May, did the usual will I be ok to fly thingy, and then thought just go for it, sick of what ifs!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, 

had my appt yesterday and it's IUI for me next month!!!!!!!  V excited!!  he is putting me on clomid, then I have to go in for a scan and then at the right time give myself a pregnyl (think thats it) injection and then basting 24hrs after!!!!!!!! So although I will be on clomid - I'm now jumping onto the IUI board (I will keep checking in here for BFP's!!)  

he was so nice and very positive!  Poor DH had to produce a sample today and it was hilarious - the lady came into the waiting room with the pot and asked if I wanted to go with him!!!!  She brought him to a room and said there was some 'reading material' if he wanted it and if that wasn't to his taste there were different things in the cupboard below!!!! 

Anyway the  were all fine - a little bit sluggish - that sums DH up! Lazybones!!
(plus it cost £70!)


OMG - can't believe I will soon be on a proper 2WW!!!  I am mid cycle now, so this time next month I'll be there!!

Have to make appt for injection training!

Veronica


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh veronica how exciting!!! Am sure the girls over on IUI will look after you. Erica and Kelly are both over there.  I don't know a thing about IUI although I suspect that will be next for me.  Is that what you do, inject and have basting the day after?
wishing you all the luck in the world.      

AF due for me thurs/fri, having a few twinges.  I just know she is coming, this is the 8th month on clomid and I've all but given up on it working xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey flowerpot

have you had your progesterone results back yet? wondering this am how you got on

hopefully this month the dose has worked for you

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Everyone - Hope you are all OK

Veronica - That sounds v exciting - glad things are moving for you........ 

Well no goss - cos as I said on other thread I just watched eastenders last night - can't wait for tonight (had forgotten how sexy grant mitchell is!)  

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi S, still waiting    any time now grrrr. will let you know as soon as I know xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi girls, I am new here 

we will start trying with clomid 50 mgr from the next cycle.
I live  in Greece and dh in Glasgow, so now that I came to visit him
my doctor gave me clomid just to  try for once to see if it works!

wish me luck!

Stella
x


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Flowerpot,

My cons thinks my follicles are growing but not popping - so the HCG injection will do that, then basting 24hrs after!!!

V excited! First time I have felt hopeful in ages!!

V


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Not posted on here for a while, been off for 2 weeks. Taken me ages to read all your posts! No time for personals but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you all.

CD22 for me but as I don't know where I'm up to with ovulation etc don't know if in 2ww or not. Not really been trying this cycle, and after yesterdays GP app, not really up to thinking about it.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all,
      
well i had my scan this morning, was not good, am on same dose of clomid as last month 100mg, last month i had 1 follie, this time i have 3 large ones and one med one. Doc has told us not to try this month as too risky, am gutted you would think the more follies you have the more chance one could fertilise and attach (or 2! or 3 or 4)  the only thing different i have done this month is take baby aspin, doc says to stop as can stop ovulation? only have 1 more month on clomid then its onto something else, prob waiting list for ivf. Sorry for going on, doc said that eggs should release in next couple of days so could be too late as   could be waiting in there already as live for 4 days (so fingers crossed) . take care    to everyone,

minxy, dont be daft your advise is good. Not sure if it was the asprin that made a difference to follies but have stopped taking it.  good luck hon.

Sarah, grant mitchell, yuk. Good luck

VB good luck with iui very exciting.

Hi to b3endy and sallystar, kerryb- good luck all

think +ve good luck with loopy pills. 

flowerpot, I booked carribean for january a while ago, took the same attitude as you. Had too many what ifs!thanks for the good luck, did you get your prog results yet?I hope af stays away, you never know until she rears her ugly head 

  to all                    twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Twiggy

 sorry you had bad news hun - although I don't actually understand everything Clomid does ( I am sure I will soon)

 and keep  


Sarah

Hey someone has to like Grant Mitchell


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my progesterone is 55   The best they have ever been!!  lets hope they stay high for the last 4 months !!

thanks for asking girls xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower
Just posted on the other thread 

  

  

Heres hoping you have to change your car for a nice family car!  

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi sarah and flower,
                    flower thats great about prog, will keep fingers n toes crossed for you.  

Sarah thanks for support, if you want to know anything about clomid just ask, been on it a year and am becomming an expert. 

p.s dont think many people will like grant mitchell 

        twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

flowerpot  on the progesterone!! yey


xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Twiggy

Thanks will remember that when I need advice!  

Might start a poll who fancies grant mitchell that will show you. 

SarahXXXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He's a sweetie!! But then I also fancy Richard Hammond from Top Gear!!!  

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Way to go flower - great prog level  

Keeping everything crossed for you hun  

I'm officially in the 2ww now...been having plenty of   with Pre-seed 

Sorry no personals...

Hello to everyone 

Take care

Natasha


----------



## Humph (May 2, 2005)

Twiggy- my consultant advised me that IUI would be the next step for me if clomid doesnt work in the next two momnths. I can have IUi cos my tubes are open. I would need drugs to help me ovulate but not sure what they are yet. Will know more on the 28th Nov when seen consultant.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladie -

I can't believe it.... positive OPK this morning!  I am so excited, this was the first try at ttc since the m/c.  We started right away with 150mg and it seems to have worked!  IUI at 2:00 this afternoon (remember I am in the US now  )

Trying to catch up on the posts since the weekend, but I just had to SHOUT OUT!  I am just so hopeful.

Best wishes to all!

- Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Flowerpot - great news on the prog levels - that's really good if anything over 30 is a goer! You must be chuffed?

VB - have you ever had an HCG injection before? just a bit of advise if you haven't - I've had it twice now .....both times in my arm - my nurse says this way is far better than in the leg (which some places offer) it made me feel really rough the first time round - arm swelled and everything - another tip if this happens is to put something cold where the injection went in,it will make you feel more comfortable. But it was fine last month (it;ll prob be different if you're being basted the next day - but I had to get down to jiggy jiggy feeling like poo) Hopefully you won't have that though!

Fingers crossed for your 2ww Minxy!

Sarah - I agree - there's sommit about Grant Mitchell - Ross Kemp lives in Brentwood (not far from me) and I spotted him at the railway station one night - he's pure muscle! but apparantly a bit of a wimp on the rugby pitch (my other half used to play in the same league as him)...his return has definitely got everyone 'talking about it' though hasn't it! (unlike his lardy brother - who cares about that blubber boy!)

Twiggy - sorry this month is a right off - bizarre the way these   work - they're real head messers. 

Hi and   vibes to everyone else - (KerryB (Richard Hammond?...he's very small!)  Nikki, NatalieB,Humph...and ThinkPositive -welcome to the world of 'Clomid Chicks')

S
xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Wow Flowerpot - congratulations on the good Progesterone reading!!!  The highest for me was 42.

I will find out this cycles result tomorrow.  Im on CD25 today.  Don't at all feel any pg symptoms so am sure t5his wont be my month.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Way to go Flowerpot!  I hope Friday goes with no sign of   Good Luck!  Good on you to book the holiday.  It will work if your preg 

Debs  so sorry you are down.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  It is so hard dealing with the loss.  Chin up hun.

Humph - bbt are hard.  I try not to read the chart too much until the end of cycle.  it is easier to see the true coverline (it may be different between cycles).

Kerry - hi.  Yep, I am back.  How are you?  Hope you had a nice 2 week break 

Well, I am off for the IUI... wish me luck


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck Nikki - whereabouts in the States are you? do you live there now? I bet you notice a difference in their health service over there - not least of all the cost of it. But hey if it gets you the result you want - Good luck

S
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

grant mitchell would definatly get it!!    

Bendybird!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

people have said my dh reminds them of grant mitchell - how luck am I !!!  

Thanks girls for all your wishes and support.  I am really happy with 55, just hope it stays high for my last 4 months on clomid, rather than dropping again like it did when I was on 100mg    AF due tomorrow/fri, some twinges and so tired but its impossible to know whats happening as you all know.  I am losing faith in clomid (next month is month 9) but I keep thinking of Dorey who got her BFP in month 9 I think it was.  

Natasha - good luck in your    We used preeseed this month too, slightly strange but  it has helped.  

Nikki -   everything crossed for you hun. do let us know how it goes

Tweets - hope you get great results too.  When is AF due?  

B3ndy - very chuffed!  Just gives me a glimmer of hope for the last 4 months. how are you?

 Kerry, Sal, Sarah, Dre, Humph, Suzie, Twiggy, Natalie and everyone else! lots of love xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya All

Just a quick   to you all!

Kerry - I like Richard Hammond ( I love him on Brainiac on sky 1 ) Gosh I reallly should get out more!

Twiggy    - see people do like Grant Mitchell!  

Catch you all later

Sorry no PM - try and   more later.

Having reflexology tonight.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...thank you, someone who knows what I'm talking about! He's so cute!

Nicki_Mouse...Small but perfectly formed  !! I hope IUI went well honey, keeping everything crossed for you.

Flower...lucky you having a GM lookalike hubby! My mum think DH has a look like Johnny Depp! Can't see it myself, although he is very lovely!! I'm biased of course! 

Tweetie...good luck with your results hun.

B3ndy, Bendybird, Nat & Nat, Humph, Olive, Twiggy and everyone else, Hi.

Feeling even more pants today. Lost my hearing now with this bloody cold. Can't have time off as I don't get paid. Getting dosed up again with everything I can, I know thats naughty but quite frankly, today I DON'T GIVE A DAMN!!!!!

Love y'all
xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey clomid chicks

hope yer having a good day - sorry to hear you're under the weather Kerry AND still having to be in work (there's nowt worse)

Flowerpot - am feeling ok - but apprehensive about my scan on Friday - fingers crossed everything will have done it's trick this month.

Am also seriously considering whether or not to change the clinic we're being seen by at the minute - turns out because of a mistake by them (ie putting clomphene cycle instead of ultrasound scan on their invoices (we are paying for our own medication and so the insurance company agreed to pay for scans) we may now have to shell out £600!! (and just before Xmas) That and the fact they're just incompetent and I haven't got that much faith in the consultant himself.

Has anyone else changed consultant mid treatment? If so - were there any probs?

Have to say GM was back on his best form last night - had me gripped!

S
xx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

b3ndy - yes I am living in the states now.  We moved in July for DH job.  Health care is quite different here.  Everything is by private insurance company and infertility is not a covered treatment under DH policy.  They concider it elective to want children... it make me so upset when they call it elective  So we have to pay for everything.  Good thing DH works so hard   We are currently in Chicago but are moving into a new home in the state of Wisconsin.  I have never had a new home and it has been a fun experience building and picking out everything 
Hope your scan goes well Friday!  If you are not comfortable with your consult you should change.  Be sure and get a new consult who won't make you start over again.

Flowerpot - your 2WW is only a 2 day wait.  Hope this was your month!

Kerry - so sorry you are feeling so sick.  You need to do whatever it takes to make you feel better!  Take care hun.

IUI went well yesterday.  Unfortunately I have a 'curvy cervix' (3 gps have told me this already) and that means they have to hook and pull the cervix to do the IUI or HSG or whatever they have to do.  But if it works it is worth it!  Now on to the 2ww.  I will be testing 8.11.05 and already very nervous about it.

Best wishes to all.  I love the way dust looks with the new halloween background.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
            Am on lunch at work so cant be too long. 

Tweetiepie, how are you today? stay +ve hon, good luck 

Flowerpot I hope af stays away, how are you feeling? i have lost faith in clomid as well as been on it nearly a year. Whats preseed?

Minxy Good luck with 2ww, hope it all works out for you 

KerrayB, I hope you are feeling better, I have had a sore throat since i woke up this morning hope i am not getting cold aswell. 

Nikkimouse congrats on +ve opk and glad iui went well will keep my fingers crossed for you testing. I did the pee on a stick opk thing this morning was a line but not as strong as test line! however have got alittle clear stretchy cm (sorry tmi). Am tempted to try anyway even though hosi advised against it as is such a waste having 3 follies and not trying, would that be bad??

Humph my tubes are also clear so that may be my next step aswell, not sure had told me to start thinking about ivf but thats all they said. I have app with cons on 30th November so will find out then. Hopefully one of follies will take and wont need it   

Hi suzie how are you today?

B3endy good luck with scan.

B3endy, bendybird, sarah, kerray cant believe you all like grant mitchell am outnumbered on here 

sorry if i have missed anyone,
                            twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

Pre-seed is a lube that is supposed to help the little 

Take a look here for some info...

http://www.babyhopes.com/pre-seed.html

I actually bought mine from SME fertility & it was 11.75 for 6 (or 13.75 for 6 pre-seed applications & 5 opk test strips...) - mine was free p&p.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All

Minx I have bought some preseed cos of Dh's   results do you think it will help?

Hello   Twig, B3endy, Nikki, Humph, Kerry, Flower, Tweetie and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all OK and looking forward to the weekend.

I am CD 20 now (last cycle 38 days) so am planning a lot of   over the next couple of days have been using OPK but no + yet.    DH will be worn out by Monday!  

Sarah

 any of you in the 2WW


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

hopefully the pre-seed will help the  on their way...

My DP's not got a swimmer problem & although I've not really had a problem with cm/ewcm, I know that clomid can effect it so decided to give it a go this month...if there's "hostile/non-fertile" cm then it can act as a barrier so wanted to give the little guys as good a chance as possible...also, reading the info on pre-seed, the sperm can actually "travel" up through the uterus to tubes actually in the pre-seed, just as they would with the stretchy ewcm....basically I wanted swimmers to travel 1st class rather than standard economy  

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool

So the lazy   can get a lift rather than swim!



 @ 1st Class.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah they can hitch a ride...for some reason I'm getting images of white water rafting


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't care as long as they get there.

U really cheer me up Minx.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

classic!  x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls thanks for advise you lot are so funny, I might get some preseed for next month prob wont be able to get it on time for this month. DH is ok, i have alittle trouble with cm, probably the loopy pills. Take care,
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry Twiggs we got a bit side tracked!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey I have just popped back to the site - was on here about 10mins ago- and the halloween things have gone and its all back to normal     - Whats goin on?  Am I going mad

Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

sorted it now - have switched mine back on!

Veronica


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nikki - how do you like living in Chicago? I went there during a year studying in America as part of my degree - really liked it but we were staying in a bit of a scary part of the city. I studied in Washington and was ill while there and so had a lot of dealings with their health system - LOTS of bureaucracy - you have to sign all these bits of paper before they'll even look down your throat!!

Got my scan today - fingers crossed for some big fat follies!

S
xxxx

' LONG LIVE GRANT MITCHELL ' - we need to start a campaign for him to stay in Enders as long as poss!!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girls,
                  B3endy good luck with your scan, I hope you get lots of follies. 

Do any of you get ovulation pain, i have twinges this morning and not sure if its o pain or not? 

Hi to everyone good luck,
                                      twigs xx

p.s does anyone know if you can buy pre-seed in a shop e.g boots?


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

I just wanted to let you know that my progesterone level came out as 80 which is my highest to day - ones before were 40 or so.

Did an early test today and got a BFN.  I am expecting af to turn up tomorrow.  Will be checking my bbt to see if my temp goes down.

I still have a little hope as it not over until the chubby lady sings.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thinking of you Tweetie, stay positive!!!


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks Natalie!  But my temp dropped this morning (Im 15dpo) my temp has been 36.9 C but this morning it dropped to 36.6 C so expect AF to arrive today or tomorrow.

Shame cause we really did try so hard this month.

Tweets x


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

HI THERE,
It's been a few months since I last was around as I decided to have a break from clomid as I got married in June. I have had 10 goes already all neg and 2 to go but I am saving them for IUI. I must say it has been lovely having something else to think about I was getting SOOO stressed and obsessed. I have lovely doctor who suggested not hurrying and taking my time but I am 37 in Feb and do feel the clock ticking .
I think I shall continue my break till January then onto IUI and maybe IVF. I keep hoping I may ovulate naturally in the meantime - I did get up to 29 without clomid so nearly! 
Suddenly  everyone seems to be having babies around me or onto their second in the time we've been trying. My sil now has 5 I wish I just had 1!!
My husband already has kids and is happy with our life as it is but would be happy to have another - but cannot understand my frustration and emptiness   
I also have AF symptoms big time today so feel rather sensitive (and my friend just e-mailed me her beautiful new baby!! - she didn't even want another)
Good luck everybody
Cheers,
Anne-Marie
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tweetiepie....keeping everything crossed for you hun & sending loads of sticky vibes your way...  

Annie...welcome back  I know exactly what you mean about everyone around you being pg...same for me too...just have to stay positive that it'll happen for us too (I'm 36, same as you - 37 in January !!)

Hello to everyone else... 

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Stay poss Tweets 
Im praying for all my 2wwers so ill add you on my list.

Annie Hi and welcome back.
I am going round to see DH best mates 5 day old baby at 6pm and if they try and make me hold it im gonna have a break down i reckon!
I havnt even seen one of my oldest friends babys yet and he is now 8 weeks old, she is bringing him round on Monday, and another friend has just told me that she is 7 weeks pregnant(was sick whist taking the Pill, and got caught, her words!)
and the only reason she is keeping it is because she is catholic   
Our other friends are on there 2nd babys and we were the first to get married  
Oh and a friend who only was trying to get pregnant cos her boyfriend wanted a baby is now 7 weeks pregnant on her first month off the pill, and gutted about it! 
I could go on but i might get arrested for GBH


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

just thought i would add my bit about pregnant women being EVERYWHERE...

my best friend had her first baby 2 weeks ago and another 2 of my closest friends are also pregnant on their second...

i am a midwife and delivered my friends baby 2 weeks ago and an constantly being rung up by others for advice etc...

in a bizarre way it is soothing as i face my demons every day....

don't be scared of them, they are just a little too wrapped up in themselves to think what it is like for others......

tikki


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning girls,
                Tikki know how you feel are happy for others but just want to be in the same boat. My best friend had a baby last weekend and hadnt been trying. This woman at work just told us she is preg with 5th child! then she brought in scan pics to show us as she is 3 months gone, is hard feel surrounded by preg women and babies. 

Natilie b did you have to hold baby last night? howd it go?, are you ok? I hope it all works out for you soon  . Life isnt fair is it.

Hi Minxy how you doing honey? I am choaked with the cold!

welcome back annie f, i have been on clomid nearly a year and have 1 cycle to go before i have to come off it, i hope it works for you with iui.  . I dont think men understand the same, they do want a baby but dont feel the same emptiness a woman does when the witch turns up, hope you are ok. 

hi tweetiepie are you ok? i chart my temps to, mine has just gone up for the last couple of days so think i must have ovulated, although didnt have a +ve opk! but was 3 large and 1 med follie at last appointment and the hosi told us not to try this month as to high a risk of multiple preg!! i am still hoping   up there as did have   when felt pain in side, bad i know   but seems such a waste and doubt any will fertilise and attach never mind 3 or 4! I hope your thermometer is broken and af doesnt turn up, good luck hon 


hi to everyone else,    to all,
                                                          twigs xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Twiggy,
thanks for asking but i wimped out and stayed home


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

natalie you did not wimp out!! nothing wrong with protecting ourselves sometimes  

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Olive, 
How are you i havent seen a post from you "ABOUT YOU" in a while.


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

Well this morning I had another low temp and Af arrived about an hour ago.  Im dissapointed, in pain from AF.  I think DH is dissapointed too.  He always tries to hide it but this time we tried so fard and we had 3 dominant follicles so we thought Im bound to catch at least 1 egg.

So there you go - natural cycles are now officially over for me and will be starting IUI - Scan should be booked for 2 weeks time.  It may be the end of a unsuccessful cycle but it is the beginning of a new - possibly successful cycle.  So atleast I can still look forward to that hey.  Got to keep positive.


Thanks for all of the good wishes.

Lots of luv & hugs

Tweets xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi nat

im ok thanks hunny. having clomid free months til december with dh being away! fostering people coming on tuesday again so fingers crossed that goes ok 
other than that not enough time in the day to do everything as usual 
I do read all the posts but never seem to get time to post , with mod/admin stuff as well

hope you feeling ok today 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im fine, and God Bless you for fostering. 
Is it nice being off the Clomid ? do you feel normal again?

Tweets, i admire your positivity and hope that your cheery nature rubs off on us all. x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry the evil  got you tweets 

nats , i am enjoying not being on the clomid ! at least no knicker checking  sorry couldnt resist  and horrible clomid  

love
suzie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
          think i posted to most of you on the clomid 2ww thread.

Nat you didnt wimp out honey, it takes more guts not to go 

Olive, enjoy you break from clomid, will be back on it before you know it and will have a fun christmas 

tweetiepie thats the right attitude to have try and concentrate on next cycle, i hope iui is successful for you, that may be where we are going next as well 

hi to everyone else  

                      twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Twiggy,
ive got my friend coming round with baby today, feeling v nervous.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good Luck Natalie - I'll be thinking of you today.

I'm probably going to visit friends with their 5 month old this evening (working in London for a couple of days so taking the opportunity). They are the only people I cans stand that have a child as they have been so kind and just get 'it' when talking to dh and I about Charlie, ttc and everything. In fact I'm kind of looking forward to it!

Debs


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

Just a quick   I will be back later hopefully for more chat - Hope you are all OK


Sarah


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Debs,
she will be here any minute, ive just wrapped a little teddy and a baby photo album for her. 
Im feeling ok. will chat later to all my fave ladies. x

Tweets, hope you are ok today? xxxxx
Twiggy, hello!

Speak later.xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hope your visit goes/went ok Natalie. Sometimes its nice to remember what we are all striving (and suffering!) for, especially when its a gorgeous little baby to cuddle. think 

You know where I am if you want to chat

TTFn
Debs


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry girls that I'm not being very supportive today, I feel really low and miserable, and I know I need to shake myself out of it but sometimes its so hard      This AF has really been a nasty one, after 8 months on clomid with much easier period pains, this one was back to my horrible endo related ones. As if AF arrivings isnt hard enough eh. Been rough all weekend and just feel like poo!  thinking of you all though xxx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Flower -  

So sorry you are feeling low hun - you are always very supportive to us all and you are more than entitled to a down day - especially when you have had such a rough time with AF.

Ive been wondering where you have been this morning - take some time out for you - maybe a treat and get DH to spoil you - you deserve it.

you know where we are if you need to  

Take care hun

DRE
x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Flower   I am sorry you feel so down........I agree with DRE get DH to take you out or buy you a yummy takeaway and whilst AF is with you put ur feet up and have a  

If you need to chat - feel free to PM me.  

DRE - How are you ?  

Catch you all later,


Sarah


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Sarah  

Im fine thanks - CD12 for me - so BMS has been underway since Saturday - decided to go for it evey day this month - whether we feel like it or not!!! only have 1 more month left on loopy pills - so gonna get some brazil nuts and pineapple juice and give it our best shot - getting very slight ov pains today so fingers crossed......

How are you doing?

DRE
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello ladies,
                DRE you sound the same as me, i only have 1 go on loopy pills after this as well and have been eating brazil nuts and pinapple juice, also read that sweet potato is also good so bought some of them, think i may have ovulated on friday/saturday. Have fun tonight and good luck 

hi to sarahstewart, debs

flowerpot sorry you are feeling down, the witch can be so nasty sometimes, as if its not bad enough! keep your chin up hon, we are here if you want to chat 


Nat hope you did ok with friend and baby, is hard but am pleased for others, i just sent a message back to you on clomid 2ww.


take care all,
                      twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Dre - Keep on with the   everyday sounds good to me    I am CD 24 today but had a 38 day cycle last month and don't O everymonth last month was 1st O in 6 months and start clomid next cycle BUT have still been using OPK and hoping and   every other day!   to you - hope its your month!  

Dre & Twiggy  - Have been feeding DH brazil nuts since his   results - when should I be drinking pineapple juice?

 everyone else - finish work in a bit then off to Morrisons to top up on brazil nuts!  

Take Care and   to all.

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Sarah,
          I have just been drinking 1 glass of pinapple juice a day, supposed to help with implantation, not sure when supposed to start just thought the sooner the better as it cant do any harm. My dh doesnt like brazil nuts been eating a handful a day as this is supposed to help implantation as well? anything is worth a try. (tried feeding dh choc covered brazils, he liked them better)  sorry not much help.
                                      twiggy xx

p.s make sure is pinapple juice not from concentrate as this makes a difference.


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi flowerpot, I am sorry that u feel down sweety 

I feel that all that procedure trying naturally with clomid or not every month its really difficult.and stressful 

I hope the next month to be "the one" for u! 

hi to all the other ladies.
I cant wait to start with clomid so I can share with u my experience and thoughts.

Stella
x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

evening ladies

sending lots of    to peeps who are feeling a bit   right now. I've just come back from spending the afternoon with a mate of mine who decided to 'open her heart' about her probs with ttc (her hubby has been warned they may not be able to conceive coz of medication he's been taking for a medical condition - they've been trying for a while and no luck so far).....anyhow it's the first time we'd spoken about it - but a problem shared (a bit like this site)  and luckily I was able to give her a few top tips from FF...so who knows maybe I'll have helped in some way.

this may be my last month on the   pills too - have to wait and see how this month goes and then book in to see consultant to see what our next step may be....or even start over again with somewhere else (not overly happy with where I'm being treated right now)

for those that saw my post on Friday about my awkward situation with regards to   you'll be pleased to know we had to resort to plying everyone with booze and waiting til 2am on Sat/Sun am to do the do....last night too - so thank god I'm off work this week - otherwise I'd fall asleep on the job (quite literally!)

I've been rubbing my 'fertility charm' big time this month too (ooer - just read that back and it sounds quite rude!      - it's nowt to do with dh's manhood though - it's somehting he brought back after working in South Africa - who knows - if it brings us luck I could be onto something!!)

Happy   to you all! 

I wish there was some way to help this 2ww go quicker!!

S
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello clomid ladies,

Flowerpot- sorry you are feeling so down,      vibes for your next cycle, I really hope that you are feeling better soon.

I have also been having a few glasses of pinapple juice each day since I started my 2ww, but haven't tried the Brazil nuts, I will try that next cycle-not that I will need to as this is the month for me!!! 

I went for bloods today -day 21, so I will get results in 3 days so I'm hoping that it will show that I have ovulated.  I got a positive pee stick last Saturday so I'm hoping that maybe....maybe I will get my BFP and the beanie will be in the right place and stay there!!

B3ndy, 2ww is the worst and doesn't it go soo slow.  I test in a few days and have managed to steer clear from the tests   

Well, sending everyone  lots of luck and dust   

Bendybird.xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning All

A quick visit !  

Twiggy have bought pineapple juice and had a big glass this morning! 

Tested +OPK this morning (have posted a new thread) but any advice will be appreciated I know we need to start   tonight!  (well I have havent really stopped its been every other day for this month! ) nymphos that we are!  

Hope you are all OK and feeling  

Sarah


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Advice for Sarah - Bonk Bonk Bonk!  Have fun 

Hope everyone is having a good day today - its November - yikes! Where did the year go?? 
Off to See Joan Armatrading in concert tonight and then flying to the US on Sunday so have a busy time coming up. Might even have to atack the ironing pile at some point! Eeekk!

TTFN
Debs


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Debs 

 at the advice!  Have a great time - sounds like a busy week for you!  

B3ndy - knew you would manage the   - good luck.  

See you later

 everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

girls

Just popping in very quickly as not been around much last few days...I will try & catch up with personals soon...

B3ndy...got your PM hun...just wanted you to know not ignoring you & will get back to you asap...

Pineapple juice & brazil nuts contain selenium which is what helps make the womb a nice cosy environment for implantation...fresh pineapple should be avoided as it contains enzyme bromelain which may cause uterine contractions (this enzyme is destroyed in the processing of juicing etc)...

I've been drinking an Innocent smoothie a day...the pineapple, banana & coconut one as everything in it is supposed to be good for you in relation to fertility & banana & coconut apparently have fertility properties !!!!

Will catch up properly later  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls  

Sarah - happy   grab those        

Bendybird - good look with the prog results  

Debs - enjoy US girl, hope the ironing pile has gone down!  

S - glad your friend and you could have a good chat, it has to help. Best of luck to you, hope the fertility symbol helps.  I've been rubbing my rose quartz like mad this past month!

Stella - thanks so much sweetie  

Twiggy - thanks to you too  

 to all the other clomid chicks, I hope everyone is alright.

Sorry i'm not chatting as much girls, I still feel quite low but will come through the other end as I always seem to do.  taking the last of the pills tomorrow morning so fingers crossed I perk up a bit.  Work is just awful, I am sinking, but thankfully somebody has just said they will take some off me to help me out      I think I'm just really of the opinion now that clomid is not going to work, so suddenly its the next big step, even though I have 4 months of it left.  Its hard to cheer everyone on when you don't trust in it anymore.  Hopefully I will feel more positive in a few days.  I just want to try and have a "normal" month without calender dates, charting etc.

Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower 

Glad to hear that someone else is going to be taking on some of your workload...good news 

Sorry you're feeling so low mate...wish I could say or do something but you know we're always here for you...I can empathise with you...although mine is a different situation in that I do ovulate without clomid, I just don't understand what's wrong when releasing 2 eggs & still not sticking...been feeling bit fed up myself this month cos it's getting nearer & nearer to IVF (one month left on clomid if this month doesn't work & not feeling that positive as I've had a lax month with drinking/smoking which not exactly helping myself...)

Anyway, didn't mean to hijack your post with my whinging...

Am thinking of you hun...   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe we'll all be moving onto the IVF thread together! No consolation I know, but at least we'll all still be there for one another.

Love you lovelies
xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Me too Kerry! 
Sounds like we will have a friendly little group doing IVF soon


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey ladies,
              Debbie, Kerray, Minxy and everyone else add me to ivf group as well only 1 month left on clomid after this then onto pastures new!

Minxy sorry you are feeling low honey, hang on in there you never know. I am trying to stay +ve keep joking about the quads when i am stuffing my face  i know i will be really depressed this month if get a bfn  have pinned all hopes on clomid as dont ovulate without it and the thought of ivf really scares me, although i know i will do it if i have to. Sorry for going on. 

hi flower keep your chin up hon, alot can happen in 4 months you never know 

sarah keep going for next couple of days at least and then one for good luck  have fun 

Debs have a great time in US (is still 8 weeks until I go), know what you mean about ironing mines has been piling up for ages (have 2 big baskets full), hope you managed to get some ironing done ; 


bendybird, b3ndy good luck  

thinkpositive i hope the loopy pills work for you 

hi to anyone i have missed,
                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi everyone  

how is everyone today?  good luck to those still in the    

I've finished the   pills for another month thank goodness and feel a bit brighter today in mood. lets hope it stays for the rest of the month. still not positive in clomid but I've got nothing else to try yet until I see fertility doc next month.

Take care everyone thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi clomid chicks

Big hugs to those that need them  
and lots of  to everyone 

Well, what have I been up to  Had a fairly quiet weekend...went round to my friends on Saturday morning for breakfast & saw my gorgeous god-daughter...she wanted to show me the scan photo (Emma, my friend, is 13wks pg)...wasn't sure how I'd react but was fine actually...asked Izzy where the baby was & she patted her mum's tum & then I asked if it was a sister or brother, so she replied with the logic of a 2yr old, whilst giving me a funny look, "it's a baby !" Anyway, was really nice to catch up & Emma is so understanding & sensitive...

...Then Sunday evening we went round to a friends for dinner...he's a head chef & served up a 5 course meal....absolutely gorgeous & absolutely stuffed !

And last night I went with Emma to a Psychic evening !!!! I know, there are plenty of sceptics, Gareth & Emma DP included !!! I had my cards read & she taped it all so I want to listen to it all again properly...however, there was some stuff that I don't know how she picked it up...I'm always very cautious & try not to "feed" any information to them...but almost immediately she said "you want a baby" & then proceeded to tell me that we were actively trying, that she could see private hospital & lots of tests, including actually saying lots of blood tests & then she went on & mentioned IVF & how I'm feeling very anxious about it all but I shouldn't be as I will get pg & she sees child around me...then she drew a card & said, here's a pregnancy card !!! She said that it hasn't been right time & that I needed to "balance" things but that we would shortly have good news that would make us happy. She said there was some arguements with a young man & lots of emotions around us but that we were happy & had a "good solid relationship" & alot of love. She also mentioned about my nan & hospital & heart operation, about my parents "over water" & quite a few other things....including marriage or a christening, some kind of family celebration....well she did my cards 3 times & quite a few things were repeated.

I know that things can be read into what is said & we can always find things that relate to something in our lives...but I was impressed & it did give me hope & make me feel more positive...which is what I wanted really !

I also had some "crystal healing" by another women...and when she checked to see what I needed, she said I had an imbalance in my creativity/fertility & then shocked me by pointing at my womb & saying this is where creativity centred !!! How wierd was that....2 different women telling me I had an imbalance causing fertility problems (and exactly what my acupuncturist says as well !!)
So I'm now wearing a chakra necklace with charged/energised moonstone, rose quartz & mother of pearl...

I'm feeling pretty positive in myself, although saying that I'm not convinced this is "my month" but who knows....

Anyway, enough about me...

*Flower*  ...glad you're feeling a little brighter chick & happy   

*Twiggy*...fingers crossed for you mate 

*Debs*...have a fab time in US...I am not jealous of anyone going on holiday  

*KerryB*...how are you sweet 

*Kellyd*...hello to you if you pop in 

*Sarah*...have you managed to get out of the bedroom yet  

*Bendybird*...hope you're doing alright 

*B3ndy & your fertility charm*...hope it brings you plenty of good luck & your dreams 

*Dre*...keeping everything crossed for you 

*Olive*...how've you been hun...not seen you around 

*Natalie*...hope you're ok & good luck 

*ThinkPositive*...good luck with the   pills

*Humph*...thinking of you sweetie & sending you big 

Hello to everyone else & sorry if I've missed you...
 
 

Natasha

PS...I've just realised what a long message I've posted


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow Natasha! how exciting about the psychic.  I'd like to have one done but I'm scared of them saying I'll never be a mummy      Shazza was saying that she had some chinese meds along with clomid and got her BFP, which ones do you have hun?  Good luck this month


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

The chinese meds I take are called Ji Shen Gui Yu Wan. I take them in capsule form.

I was a bit apprehensive about taking them with clomid as consultant had advised against some meds but my acupuncturist would only prescribe them to me once he'd fully researched how they would work with clomid eg complement alongside rather than interfere.

I had a look on the internet & couldn't find exactly that name but the bottle they come in listed all the separate ingredients/herbs so I looked all those up & all of them are related to strengthening uterus, cleansing liver (which in chinese medicine is linked to blood for uterus), energising blood ie helping the qi, amongst other things related to fertility & menstruation...apparently I'm yang difficient (I think it was yang anyway, so have an imbalance of yin !!) & acupuncturist said this is caused by the clomid (and my other gynae probs eg endo/bicornuate uterus etc) so he wanted to give me something that would "put back" what the clomid took out...he also told me that even though the pills may give me more energy I was not to start doing too much as I needed that energy to help sustain a pregnancy & to conserve any excess energy for that !

I've also noticed that I don't get the unbearable ovulation pain I was experiencing on clomid...I used to get this pain even before clomid but that just intensified it...still can "feel" ovulation & a little pain but more like a dull pain that can live with if you know what I mean.

Are you having acupuncture...I seem to recall you were looking into it 
Take care hun
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha, I think we have a chinese medicine shop thingy in our local shopping centre, I might pop in!  
I decided to go for reflexology, i had to do one or the other, and in my gym last night there was an advert for a womens only one where they come to your home.  I've jotted down the email address.  I left it in my gym back though! I thought I'd email her and ask if she will treat me being on the clomid.  I plumped for reflexology first as I love having my feet messed with and find it so relaxing so its worth a go eh!  Thanks hun, as always   xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All

 is still underway and plenty of  too - see what you all mean about falling out at ov time!

Minx how exciting!  I really hope this is your month   and yes I have actually got out of the bedroom - cheeky!  

Flower - Hiya have said hi on another thread to you but   again!


Hello Debs, Twiggy, Kelly, Kerry, bendybird, B3endy, Nat, Humph and anyone else I have missed!  

See you soon

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
          Minxy  that is really exciting about pscychic. I went to a lady in new york before i was married and she told me she could see 3 children but then only 2 so i am always paranoid that if i do get a bfp the will miscarry or something will happen, lots of other stuff she told me has come true so far. Sounds like you will be getting your dream soon honey, hang on in there i believe.  

hi sarah hope you are having fun  good luck honey.

flowerpot, i started reflexology a year ago (at the same time as the clomid), although I dont really know if it helps it is very relaxing.

oh god is that the time i better go am on my break at work, speak soon,
                          twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah, bit wierd with what the psychic said really...but she didn't pick up on the fact that I had conceived 3 times but perhaps they choose to ignore certain "unhappy" areas...not getting my hopes up but keeping an open mind & it has made me feel more positive at least 

good luck
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha...thats amazing! I love things like that. Been dying to go and see someone for ages, but like Flower always been too scared in case it doesn't say what I want it to say. Sounds very positive though. I really hope all those good things come true for you honey.

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My mate went to see athe physic at the trafford centre today and she said that she was going to have 3 babies. She has one already and seperated from her hubby and was panicing she would never have another one. Well now she is really chuffed. I am quite tempted to have it done but i have always been a little worried about whta they will say. i lost my brother when i was younger so that puts me off.
Sorry for rambling

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow - that reading must have blown you away Minxy!

I'm always amazed by some of the stuff that psychics are able to find out - ok there are some kooky ones out there - but you can't deny that some of them obviously have some sort of ability if they can come up with stuff that they'd have NO way of knowing about in the first place.

I'd love to do it - but I dunno how you go about finding one that comes recommended - and I don't want to end up with someone like the Great Suprendo or whatever his name is down on Southend sea front!!

Oh well...nearly another day to scrub off the 2ww.....if the fertility charm doesn't do it's stuff this month (need to find it a safe place under the pillow!) then not sure what happens after that! as only given 3 months of the   pills!

Hope everyone is well and full of    ...we deserve some good news soon!!

S
xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi girls I want to ask u something.

when u are pregnant your bbt is elevated all day long??

I mean in fertility friends.com they say that u must take your temperature every morning before u weak up.  today I am 22day of cycle and my temperature was 36.8 this morning.is that a good sign??  
this afternoon it was 36.7.. 
during my previous pregnancy I wasn't charting the fertility signs so now I am confused!  

am going to start clomid in the next cycle.  
Stella
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello again,
              Think positive, your temp goes up and down all day depending on what you have been doing, you should take it only once a day when you wake up in morning (afetr at least 4 hrs constant rest i think) you should try to take it at the same time each day as well. 36.8 is good for me, not sure if it differs too much from person to person. As long as you know what temps have been from start of cycle you can see when you ovulated (i think temp has slight drop before it rises). If temp then stays up for longer than 14 days i think you should test for preg?? please correct me if i am wrong anyone. Temp usually drops just before witch turns up. Good luck 

b3endy hope fertility charm works for you.

Hi sallystar, good luck honey 

hi to kerry b, minxy, flower, sarah and everyone else,  
                                                                                        twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Minx, thats amazing bout your reading,
i had one a year ago and she said i would have a baby via inejection and all bout my treatment.
I was only listening to my tape last night in car  

Hello everyone!!!!!!
ive got a job interview tomorrow morning and need to be up a 6am so cant stay long, just wanted to say "GOOD LUCK"! to everyone and that i look forward to chatting with you all soon when im not so stressed 

OOh and its my 30th on thursday, so im expecting a huge present from you all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello again...
I apologise in advance for any errors/spelling mistakes...had a few glasses of wine this evening...as I say, not been a good month & not holding out for a positive to be honest...

...anyway, I have a very open mind regards psychics etc...I'm always interested to hear what they have to say cos if its good it makes me feel better...like reading a good horoscope in paper then it must be true but if its bad then it can't be...you know what mean....but yes, there are things that I feel if no one else could possibly know, how can they pick it up...we'll see....it's given me something positive to hold on to...but I agree....they've not picked up on that in the last couple of yeras my grandad had died who was a major father figure in my life (not had "proper" contact with my dad for 15/20yrs & also that my uncle died a horrible death but he was very close & brought up as a brother...things I would've thought would've been mentioned....anyway, who knows...I can but have some positive feelings....

regards bbt....temps should be taken at roughly the same time every day throughout your cycle, before you get out of bed...basically as soon as you wake up & do anything....you should notice that before ovulation your temp dips...it should then rise a day or 2 following ovulation....it should then remain elevated....if your temperatur remains high for about 18 or so days after ovulation then there is a higher chance that you're pregnant...if you are pg it stays higher & doesn't dip....
...however, even though I ovulate cd14/15, I have a longer luteal phase of about 17 days sometimes...according to our consultant up to about 17/18 days can be "normal"....my temp doesn't dip until a day or 2 after period has arrived....

...like anything, these things can act as a guideline...but there are no guarantees....

wishing everyone loads of luck 
take care
Natasha


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi girls and thanks for the info.  

I hope my temperature to stay high! 

nite nite
Stella
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,
        your welcome think positive hope we helped alittle.

minxy you wee monkey was it red or white wine? I am missing the odd glass, although never drank huge amounts before ( well i suppose it depends what you call huge amounts!). Hope you are ok honey, i am not that +ve this month either just dont think will ever get a babs. Thats terrible about your uncle and grandad, you havent been through a good time have you  I am really close to my family too and lost my papa 6 years ago was terrible time. I have been doing bbt but temp droped 0.1 deg this morning but not due period for another week or 2 so not sure whats going on!

hi nat goodluck with job interview honey, I get up for work at 5.20am every morning is not much fun.

ok have to go hi to everyone i have missed,
                                twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just thought I would try and spread some of that FRIDAY FEELING around you ladies.........     

Hope you all have a good weekend whatever you are doing......     

Twiggy 5.20am is still night time hun I thought getting up at 6.30am was bad enough!  Think B3ndy gets up even earlier......... 

Will definately try and lie in tomorrow if   doesn't wake me up purring in my face!  

Take Care all,


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, you're welcome Thinkpositive...always glad to help 

Twiggy...sorry about your dad  I am close to my family although they live all over the country (none in London with me) so only see them about every 3mths and my mum & stepdad have lived in New Zealand for about 5yrs now so only get to see them every 18mths or so 

Anyway, it's Friday, the sun is shining (although it's a bit chilly) & looking forward to the weekend...
...hope you've all got nice things planned 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good afternoon girls 

just wanted to wish you a lovely weekend   especially the clomid girls diet club, enjoy all the naughty things for the next couple of days 

Twiggy - sorry to hear about your dad hun, that must have been very hard.  

Natasha - how are you hun?   at you typing when tipsy ha ha! way to go girl.  Where are you in your cycle at the moment?  

Sarah - enjoy your weekend too hun, I can't wait to get out of here today! 

Kerry - sorry you got a BFN mate but its not over yet  

Stella - best of luck!  glad the girls could help you out  

Natalie - how did the interview go? 

 to everyone else, hope you are all bearing up ok.  I'm feeling more like my oldself thank goodness, had a few tears last night but ok today.  CD 8 today already but I don't ov until about CD 17 so some way to go!  

  Love and babydust to all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

very quiet on here today!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

I posted a reply earlier but hasnt showed up, it wasnt my dad was my mums dad, sorry for confusion but still really hard. I am really lucky to have a close family and 3 grandparents still. 

Hi flowerpot, i am sitting here eating a mars bar! although am not on a diet. 

minxy i wouldnt like your phone bill if your mum live in newzealand, must be really hard honey, when you going to see her next? Thank france its friday, work is really stressing me out  . 

have to go as on my afternoon tea break at work, hi to anyone i have missed, it is so annoying my post i did at lunch time didnt show up 
          twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm doing fine thanks...I'm on cd26 so testing Monday...well, actually cos its been a bad month on the "being good" front I'm not even sure if I'm going to bother to test as I just know it's not gonna happen this month...think I may just wait it out for AF to arrive if I'm perfectly honest !

Hope you're ok though & looking forward to the weekend...

Twiggy...it was rose I was drinking  and yeah, our phone bills can be a bit high as normally chat away for an hour every other week (they phone me the alternate weeks)...it isn't easy but we just deal with it I spose...we went over to see her last Sept/Oct for 4 wks which was great (2nd time we'd been)...we were planning on going again in February but it really all depends on me cos if I'm in middle of IVF treatment I can't go...and also money wise if need IVF then gotta spend out £2k for that & flying to NZ ain't cheap...fingers crossed I won't need the IVF so we'll be able to use that cash to see them & they get to see "bump" (I can but dream  )

Hope everyone else has a fabulous weekend...only 1 & half hours to go until I can switch off my pc & join the other commuters home...yippeee 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha, best of luck for Monday hun. I really hope AF stays away for you.  Sometimes being naughty is what we need, you hear about it happening when people don't expect it so don't give up.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls

Hope you all have an excellent weekend !

Love and baby dust to you all





Sarah 

Clomid dieters - make the most of this weekend!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

hi hope you all well,
interview went really well, got job but didnt take it cos salary was pants, got up really early too 
have a great weekend and catch up soon,xxx


----------



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi,

Could I join you ladies?

It is ages since I have posted.  This site was fantastic when we were ttc 2 years ago.  I was on Clomid after 2 yrs of ttc.  I got a BFP and our little boy was born last September.  He is almost 14 months old now.  

We have been ttc for about 6 months but nothing is happening, so from tomorrow I am back on the clomid.  I am really excited and really nervous.  I remember so well the emotional rollercoaster last time.

DJS


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
          djs welcome to the board, it is so nice to hear success stories, i am glad clomid has worked for you. I have been on clomid for a year now and next cycle is my last one so have lost faith in the happy pills a bit, but if they have worked for you before i am sure they will again, good luck 

Hi Natalie, glad interview went well, did they not tell you the salary before you went for it? that must be so annoying for you. I am sure you will find something better soon. 

Hi sarah, flowerpot how are you today?

minxy, good luck for testing honey i hope af stays away . I like any wine mind you! my friend stays in australia and we chat for an hr or 2 everytime we get on the phone, is quite expensive, but worth it.I hope clomid works for you and dont need ivf and can go and see your mum (with bump)! ivf up here is £3500! we are trying to save as much as possible, but just had to pay our holiday! going to really save now as only 1 month on clomid left and dont think it has worked this month as temp has dropped last couple of days 

have a great weekend everyone  
                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi djs, nice to have you on board  

Hello everyone!  

Natasha good luck for today   xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls

Busy Busy morning today - thats Monday's for you!    Be back later to chat.

Minx good luck testing    

DJS - welcome to FF.

 everyone else - see you later,

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies...
...  for me I'm afraid...although AF hasn't shown up yet...a little fed up but to be honest I kinda knew this month wasn't to be...so just waiting to start my final (6th) month on clomid.
...made an appt to see consultant about starting IVF in January - hopefully Gareth hasn't made any plans for Wed evening otherwise I'll have to re-arrange the appt.
...and to top it all my auntie phoned to say my nan has had 2 more heart attacks over the weekend so they're putting her through for emergency heart op asap (triple or quadruple heart bypass)....and finally, I've gone & lost my yearly travelcard (£1000 worth !!) so am now having to pay out for weeklies until I get the new one sent to me...the joys of commuting...and what a great way to spend a Monday morning & start the week !!
I think I'm gonna go get myself a big slice of carrot cake !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring girls,

Natalie..Sorry about the job hun. Hope something else comes up. RU excited about your birthday! I'm getting excited about mine! 

DJS...welcome back hun! You probably already know your way around! Wishing you lots of   for this time.

Sarah.....hope your ok hun.

Natasha...Good luck for testing hun,   for you.

Hi   everyone else. Hope your al ok.

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha..we must have posted at the same time. Sorry it BFN for you  . And so sorry to hear about your Nan. Lets hope that with yout lost card thats your three bad things. Sending you huge   and hoping your appointment goes well.

LoL
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx

 sorry about ur BFN hun    Hope the op goes oK with your nan - sounds like a stressful time for you and ur family.

Fancy losing your travel card - must be the   pills!  I should imagine commuting in London is bad enough........not something I could cope with everyday.....Go and get that carrot cake hun.  

Good luck for Wednesday I hope DH can reshedule things to attend will be good to get something sorted.

 and take care,


Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello Girls

Did not mean to ignore you in last post !  Be back later for chats.

Kerry - hope u are Ok and still skiving, surfing the internet etc. 

S


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to hear your bfn minx 

sorry i havent been posting much but i do read and keep up with the thread but time i checked my boards/admin stuff etc i never seem to have time to post 

goodluck to all those testing soon 

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
          minx am so sorry honey, still you never know for sure until witch shows up  I hope you are ok, lets hope both our last goes on the loopy pills work, as i cant see this being my month either. Take care honey and sorry about your gran.

hi to everyone else, speak soon,
                                                twiggyxxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies - I am back from holiday in Las Vegas.  Had a wonderful time and won enough money to pay for plane ticket and hotel stays!  We also went to a fab country western show named "Buck Wild".  It was very funny!

Minx, Flowerpot and Tweets - so sorry!  Hope next month works wonders for you!

Honestly, I speed read the 11 pages of posts since I left for holiday... sorry if I missed any one else.  Hope you are all well!

Well CD27 for me.  I am hopeful, the positive OPK and IUI went as good as they can so just hoping that  does not show up tomorrow.  I will test Wednesday morning if she doesn't come.  That will be CD29 and I ov'd CD14 so if I am... it should be positive by then.  O' I hope so badly to be preg!

Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi ladies and good morning! 
AF arrived today so tomorrow I am starting clomid 50mg, did anyone had positive result withthe first try   
I hope u all doing well

Love  
Stella
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring ladies,

Well, CD36 and still  ! Don't know what's going on! Haven't had Clomid since August, just Metformin (yes, I'm a Clomid Girls fraud!!). No bloods or scans or anything. Still waiting for GP to confirm my tubes are clear. everything seems to be a waiting game at teh moment.  Keep thinking how wonderful it would be to test again tomorrow and get a BFP, and to be able to tell everyone at my birthday dinner next week! But, not going to happen!

Anyway....

Stella...there have been some very lucky ladies who got PG on their first round, I promise! Keep going hun. Sorry the   got you x

Nikki...glad you had a wonderful time hun, just what you needed. Keeping everything crossed  for you that this is your month.

Hi everyone else, must dash back to ebay!

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good afternoon everyone  


Kerry - wish your AF would make its mind up    usually its early.  hoping that its staying away for good reason  

Stella - I have seen BFP's on the first month of trying so it does happen.  Best of luck to you  

Niki_mouse - welcome back   and good luck for testing 

Suzie - fully understand how you never have time! must be so time consuming.  as long as you are ok  

Natasha - AF come yet?  

Anyone seen nickjoanne or Witchie around ? 

 Sal, Sarah, Natalie, Dre, Twiggy, DJS, Beathag, B3ndy and everyone else I've missed!

Nothing new here, CD12 today so should ov over the weekend so will get busy      Not confident at all but I've got nothing else to try at the moment!!!

love and babydust xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps.  can't stopping peeing!!!!  hope i don't get stuck in a traffic jam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Flower 

Happy   

Still no AF for me but I know I get luteal phase of up to 17 days so just waiting really...had to cancel tomorrows appt with consultant to discuss starting IVF as Gareth now got to work in Peterborough tomorrow so won't get back in time...we've got to rearrange for next Wed now...oh well, hopefully I would've started next cycle of clomid so I might as well have follie scan whilst I'm there....

Hello everyone else 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Have a good evening girls


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies - no sign of AF today.  I keep knicker checking   Hopefully she doesn't show and I get BFP tomorrow (fingers crossed)

Flowerpot - try and stay  !  I imagine it is hard after all the cycles you have been though... but you just never know - this could be the one   

Stella - Looking at the clomid bubs and BFP there are some ladies there that received BFP with first try.  Good Luck on the  pills.

Kerry - hope you get answers soon (and a good one).  It is hard just waiting.  Sorry mate.  Glad you have high spirits!

Minxy -   Maybe you will not be needing that appoint next week 

Tweets - are you doing another cycle of clomid or just waiting for your IVF appoint.



- Nikki


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey ladies

just catching up on posts - spent most of afternoon food shopping - lots of healthy food - I promise no crunchies Kerry/Dre/Flowerpot!!

Minxy and kerry - what wierd stuff these   pills are - the effect they have on our bodies is mad - but they must be doing something to affect us the way they do.

thinkpositive - good luck - hope you don't have too many side effects.

Nikki Mouse - would LOVE to go to Vegas - thing is I'd come back brassic - fingers crossed for tomorrow!

got a quick question to ask though - dh is going to Angola for work at the end of the month - and because of that he'll need some jabs

Does anyone know if they would have any effect on his   next month? depending on what happens this month if it's a   we may be left with a clomid free month next month until we decide our next step - but want to still try  

think he has to have typhoid, hep A and C and yellow fever....any advice?

Hi to anyone I've missed out!



S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello ladies,
                bendy, well done on the healthy food! sorry not sure if will affect sperm, wouldnt think so but you could ask the doc when getting jabs. I think sperm takes 70 days to be produced so next months will be nearly made?? i would try anyway, good luck honey 

Niki mouse good luck for tomorrow will keep my fingers crossed for you   would be such a nice early christmas prezzie. Glad you enjoyed your holiday, probably did you good. 


Hi Sarahstewart, hope you are ok


minxy good luck honey, lets hope you dont need clomid  when do you test then?. I thought you had got af, was sure i had posted a sorry to you, so apologise if i got it wrong, am going mad . I have a long leuteal phase as well, lets hope we are both in luck this month  good luck with your appointment. 

flowerpot you never know honey dont loose faith, i am a bit that way myself, afetr a year on clomid i doubt very much it will work now, although we can but hope. Have fun 

Hi kerryb, goodluck honey hope you get a bfp  lets hope its an early birthday prez.

Thinkpositive, sorry witch got you. I am sure you have as much chance on the first go as any other go, good luck. 

Sorry to everyone i have missed, good luck  

                  twiggy xxx


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

bendy & twiggy - thanks for the good wishes.  
I am so hopeful.  Almost done with work... no AF today and I have always been 14 days after ov...  I cannot stay focused, keep thinking about getting a BFP.  This wait is driving me  mad!  I joked with dh at lunch that if I am preg I will have to take time off work because I am so easily stressed and they think that contributed to my m/c in August.

I will post tomorrow with the news, hope it is good 

- Nikki


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

Sorry to confuse you  No AF not put in an appearance yet but I got a BFN when I tested...but I believe the hpt cos I have long luteal phases of up to 17 days so just waiting for AF to arrive...I know I should hold out some hope but I've had this so many times that I just know to believe the hpt...just get fed up cos I'm not pg but without AF I can't even start next cycle of clomid !!

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,
      natasha sorry i am so  you never know though honey  i hope you get a bfp soon or get af so you can get going on last cycle, have a feeling i will be joining you fairly soon. I know what you mean you get numb to it, i didnt really cry last month when af came as had given up hope, although this month was hopeful as had 3 follies but temp had dropped for 2 days? anyway good luck honey one way or the other. 


niki mouse lookjing forward to some good news tomorrow  come on girls we need more bfps .
      twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just a quickie girls

Nikki_mouse - good  luck for testing today!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

I've been on here for a while & got work to do (I've got half day today - yippee)...we've cancelled our appt with consultant as Gareth was up at crack of dawn (well it was 6.30 but felt like dawn to me !!) & is now in Peterborough...poor man didn't want to have to rush down the motorway when he'd finished up there only to have to go on another drive to hospital...so we're going next Wed instead !

I'm not planning on doing much this afternoon...just chilling at home cos I'm being lazy & it's bloody freezing out (the blue sky & sunshine is disceptive !!)

Anyway, hope you lovely girls are all ok 

Nikki mouse...thinking of you & sending loads of sticky vibes & babydust across the water from London  
Twiggy...fingers crossed for you too hun  

Flower...  hope you're ok 

Hello to everyone else...I'll try to catch up later...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls

Niki_Mouse     Good Luck for today!  I guess you are still asleep in USA - what is the time difference where you are?

Twiggy -   How are you?

Minx - has the naughty   not turned up yet?

Flower  & kerry - Hello again!  

Think Positive - sorry the   got you - good luck for next cycle!  

Well will chat later - had my progesterone blood test today so will find out Friday if I did O last week and if all the   was worth it!  

Take Care

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

everyone!

Natasha, sounds like a perfect afternoon to me, I could do with a lazy day midweek doing nothing. bliss!  never mind, your appt next week will soon be here    I'm fine thanks for asking  

B3ndy, might be worth asking on the ask a nurse board about the injections, hope you get a positive reply  

Sarah, good look for the progesterone result on friday  

Natalie, hope you are holding out ok, only one more day to go till testing  

Hello   Twiggy, Kerry, Sal, Nikki, Suzie, Thinkpositive and everyone else!      

Well   underway although why I'm bothering is anyones guess!  Think I'm going to ov slightly earlier (CD13 today - usually ov CD17/1 due to the twinges I'm getting so at least we got   in last night.  got a tv for our bedroom, good way of getting dh to bed early      

love to all of you


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi hi girls!! not much time to write much!!! 

today I took the first pill of clomid!! yap!!! I started the one and only cycle!! I hope that will work!!  

I am fine, lots of things to do now, write personals tomorrow!!!

Love to all of u! 
Stella
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha for posting the list of info!!   i couldn't reply to that posting as there was no facility to so didnt want you to think we were ignoring you  

especially useful for the newbies

your a little star xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Flower 

I've unlocked it now...wasn't sure how to pin it to top of page like the "quiz" has been...obviously not by locking it !!!!

I'll email Olive & see if she minds pinning it so it doesn't fall from page & then people can add to it as well....we can have our own little ttc knowledge thread !!!


Hope you're ok  Still no AF but getting some cramps so expecting it...on knicker watch today 
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

obviously a special thing only the mods are allowed to do!!    

good idea pinning it up  

knicker watch is just awful    do take care xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is ok. I've given up writing eveyones names as there are far too many and I wouldn't want to leave anyone out! So     to all!

Well, CD1 for me today! YAY   back on teh mad pills tomorrow and up to 100mg! He he he,   Kerry can come out to play again and I can blame it all on the Clomid! 

Loving u all
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Where is everyone??  

Kerry, welcome back to the   pills!!  good luck, I really hope the higher dose does the trick  

Natasha, any developments?  

Stella, good luck, hope the tablets work for you  

How is everyone?  Is it pitch black and   down where you are? sick of Winter already.  Only xmas to look forward to   (which means lots of time off work   )


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower

How much time do you get off at Xmas?  We finish at lunchtime on 23rd and come back on 3rd!  Dh gets christmas eve and christmas day off and thats only cos its a weekend - the other staff with children get priority!    I think thats mean - what if we never manage to conceive 

Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree, one of the women in our division (not my area) is in her 50's and never had children (she couldnt have them   ) anyway, even now she still has to come in at xmas so those with kiddies can have it off, some of their kiddies are now teenagers too.  Bit much I reckon  

I'm finishing lunchtime 22nd for our xmas pub crawl   and back on the 3rd


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't wait now for Xmas - its the next time I have time off (apart from the 12th Dec for a hair appointment!) and maybe if we get our hospital appointment.  DH has got another SA on 22nd - bless him. hope his   have woken up by then  

I just lose my temper about DH he won't say anything as he feels sorry for the peeps with children BUT if they all shared the time and had an extra day each it would be OK - If they have children and don't want to work Xmas they shouldn't work in logistics.....as DH says its 'our' fault for him working as we all want to get back in the supermarket on boxing day (well not me personally  )  DH works for a logistic co that deliver to supermarket Regional distribution centres.  

S


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I finish on 23rd, but DBB and partner go away very early that morning so we'll be in about 10 and leaving about 2!! We have our works lunch the day before, followed by a pub crawl, so we'll probably all be hungover - except me of course, wouldn't touch the stuff   !!!  DH only had his first Xmas off last year, as he used to manage a petrol site and had to be at work on Boxing day. Now he's changed jobs he gets at least 10 days off. Yehaa! Back in on 3rd but only doing 10-2 as DBB will still be away!

My DBB never had kids, she took on her partners, but she's not a kid person. She has no idea about our TTC and I have no intention of telling her, hopefully I'll be able to leave before I get PG!! She had a hysterectomy years back, and is so obsessed with the business that she was back at work within days(!!) (we work from her house, so I suppose its not as bad as travelling somewhere) but still your meant to be off your feet for weeks. Explains why's she's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fat!! They about to be Grandparents, poor kid!

Anyway, enough ranting about work!!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well finally AF arrived at lunchtime (in fact just after I posted the last message on here !!)...will be classing today as cd1 as started early day & heavy...so starting final, 6th cycle of clomid tomorrow night.

Hope everyone else is ok ?
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry its come in one way Natasha, but glad for you as you knew it was coming and you can start your month again.  Good luck for this month  

Kerry, where you going out pubbing it on the 22nd?  We're going into town that afternoon 

Everyone - ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

ITS FRIDAY!  

Minx -   good luck for this month hun  
I am starting clomid next cycle do I take CD1 (first day of proper bleed) or CD 2
Have  good weekend hun.  

Kerry & Flower -   have posted to you on buddie board!   -  

 to everyone else - as Kerry said there are too many peeps to remember all the names especially if you are 'dizzy' like me  .

Anyone heard any news from Natalie? 

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Minxy - We're cycling together hun! I'm on CD2 today as well! We can be mad together! First time in 4 months I've had a proper cycle buddy ! Good luck babe.

Flower...We will probably stay in Wilmslow as everyone lives round here and its easier to get home. Shame though, we could have met up! Drunken Clomid girls together!!  

Sarah...If you dizzy now, there's not hope for you on Clomid! He he he  

Feeling very down today. Having problems at work, DH's leg is really bad, absolutley skint, and to top it off, I'm almost 30! Great idea to add 100mg of Clomid to the equation, might as well have that to deal with as well!! Sorry girls for moaning, just having a bad day!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey, Kerry, my cycle buddy   We can definitely be loopy fruits together  ...Sorry you're feeling so down today  Hope things improve as the day goes on...and it's Friday !!  and positive vibes to you hun 

Sarah...the consultant should say which cycle day to start the clomid...I know most of us take from cd2-6 but there are a few others who take cd3-7 or cd5-9. If you're taking cd2 then you class cd1 as the first day of "proper" bleed & ignore any spotting. If you're AF appears evening/night then you class the following morning as cd1 & then take clomid the day after.
If I'd not come on until later yesterday then I would've taken today as cd1 but cos I came on lunchtime/middayish & it was heavy (I don't get spotting) then I'm classing yesterday as cd1. Does any of that make sense   I've not even taken clomid pill yet (taking at bedtime) & already I'm  Good luck with your 1st cycle... 

Flower...how you doing sweet ? Hope you have a   weekend. 

Well, its Friday so on slow down today (although not sure when I'm ever on speed up !!  ) Gareth's got today off work (and Mon/Tues) cos he had to take some holiday before end of year...we usually come into work together (both work in City) but this morning he was snoozing in bed & wasn't happy when I put the hairdryer on   Serves him right for looking so cosy in bed !! Had a few glasses of wine last night (my last before starting clomid tonight) as I've vowed that this month I'm gonna be "clean" of everything & eat healthily...as I said to Gareth, if it still doesn't work this month then at least I know I tried everything possible...fingers crossed it will work...gotta stay positive 

Anyway, best get on with some of what I'm paid to do !

Hello to everyone else.... 
Take care

Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Minx GP said take as intructions on box and there is none!  will take CD2 onwards I think.

 at hairdryer - I do that everyday to DH as he gets up later than I do - I love switching the light on too!     serves him right he should come to bed earlier!     Have a good weekend hun.

Thanks for the list of 'tips' you are a star.  

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha....I have a heart shaped womb according to my HSG, is that bad??


xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sarah...yep, lights came on too   (DP hid under duvet !!)

Kerry...I've got a  shaped womb too. I don't think it's a case of being bad as such although it may sometimes cause problems. Mine was diagnosed through hysteroscopy. I had a "septum" (like bit in your nose that Daniella Westbrook lost !!) in top centre of my womb that came down a few cm's...the consultant I see for endo actually did some corrective surgery on it & cut it back a little, although he said couldn't remove completely as it would weaken the muscle in womb wall. I also had some adhesions stretching from the septum across my womb & across the openings where tubes are. I've had 3 more hysteroscopies & each time had to have uterine adhesions removed...it's a bit of a catch 22 situation really as the more surgery I have, the more likely to get uterine adhesions but I need them removed ! I've also been told that there is a possibility that bicornuate uterus may cause mc's and/or pre-term pg dependent on how effected the womb is. Only time will tell I spose.

There's a few posts on the starting out & diagnosis board (at the bottom) - I know one's titled septate uterus. It doesn't cause problems for everyone & there's a few ladies who've gone on to have healthy pregnancies with no problem. I actually think quite a few women have "funny shaped" wombs but would never know if didn't have ops that can find out.

Have you been given any more info about yours ? Hopefully it won't cause you any problems.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No info or anything just a letter form Cons to say HSG was clear and that it showed   womb, but shouldn't cause problems. I'm seeing him again on Monday for my follow up so I'll ask for some info then. God, could aything else be wrong with me! Sorry for being dramatic, still having a bad day. Keep bursting into tears for no reason! Haven't even started the   pills again yet! It'll be like starting all over again as I've been off them since August! Watch out DH!!

Thanks for the info.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey peeps 

howz it swinging .......just under 2 hrs to go til the weekend starts! yikes! hope everyone's ok - there's been far too many bfn disappointments this month!

Anyone heard how Nikki Mouse or Natalie got on?

I'm due to test Monday - feeling very nervous.

the previous two cycles i've started spotting by now - the first time 7 days before AF, last time 5 days before.....so who knows tomorrow is 3 days before - big knicker watch fest....dunno what to feel...(.) (.) very sore too.


Roll on one o'clock

S
xx

(p.s found some VERY interesting goss in the newsroom y'day about a certain actor that many clomid chicks have been dribbling over!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - You can't keep us in suspense hun!  

 good luck for monday - I really hope this is your month!   I was just thinking about Natalie & Niki_Mouse wonder if there is any news  Also have not seen Witchie_poo_cat all week which is worrying - hope she is OK  

Well YES it is the weekend - have a good one ALL of you Clomid chicks  



Sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy! you cant leave us in suspense!!!      Good luck for Monday  

Kerry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey B3ndy...dish the dirt...I fancy a gossip 

Fingers crossed for you on Monday  

Hoping Natalie & Nikki have some good news for us too...could do with something to cheer us up & keep us going 

I was thinking about Witchie this morning too...as well as Humph as not seen her around for ages (I even PM'd her)...I know she was having a tough time so hope she's ok.

Infact there's a few missing faces...Lisa, blanche, EllieRyan, suepoo to name a few...have they all deserted us  Ellie & suepoo were testing around same time as me too....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

can't name any names (being a journo I'm very wary of libel and all that! which can be a bit of a mare on websites!) but.....think of our man.

now think of a big story recently!.....well the reason behind the story is that allegedly he was  found in an uncompromising position with someone...who - allegedly - prefers steel toe caps to stillettoes!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WHAT?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think of someone who's follicly challenged that we were talking about not so long ago



S
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!  I know who you mean, he looks like my dh?  

blimey!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know I nearly died

i've sent you a pm with the other rumour about who it was too! you'll die!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG !! ...what's the other rumour


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
              ha knew there was something funny about him  please tell us who it was.

Just read through all posts have missed alot in last couple of days, dont have much time to reply but hope you are all well and i wish you all luck. Sorry to any bfns, hope you are all ok. 

Well i am going to test on cd36 (next wed) am getting nervous too, just scared going to be another -ve. Last cycles that have ovulated have been 35 days.  I have sore boobs but had that since around ovualtion and not went away. Have been really tired but not able to sleep at night, although falling asleep on couch really early  also v swollen but that could be af on the way as had a thick lining at scan prb due to 3 follies. Keeping fingers crossed anyway. Yikes is that the time have to stop my lunch now, only get half an hour!
      twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

OMG just realised who you are talking about (I am very slow...... )

I love gossip.................... 


Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

me too Sarah  ...but I'm good at keeping secrets too so b3ndy, you can tell me !! 

god I'm soooo bored...the office is quiet cos the guys are either off, in the pub or somewhere else in the building...it's Friday & I'm clock watching already...I've got a Visio diagram to do but I can't be @rsed & I've just drunk a mug of hot chocolate & fancy a little snooze now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm leaving at 3!!  DB is away so you know what they say, while the cats away....  

Have a fantastic weekend girls!  xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

that's not fair !! I want to go home now


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

all the people in my dept feel the same, they'e got the radio turned on now (even though were not supposed to) just to pass the time!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

not fair is it minx?  What has DH been up to today - will he have dinner ready for you when you get home?

Do you have a long commute?  


Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just nipped in for my afternoon break,
        I am leaving at 4 today to go to sainsburys before i pick up dh from work, am boared too. I have mil, fil, sil and 2 foster kids  comming for dinner tomorrow and have no idea what to cook, they are quite fussy and dont like anything fancy. Kids want sausages so they are easy, but adults not so easy, any ideas girls?

mixy i hate visio good luck, sarah, flowerpot and of course minx have a good weekend 
            twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

DP have dinner ready for me  I think I'd go into shock 

I've just spoken to him actually & he's with his best mate (who also not working today), popping down the pub for some food & no doubt a few beers & then they'll be lured by the flashing lights of the fruities (god I hate those things !!)  ...I've asked him to pop into Sainsburys to get a ready made Lasagne as I can't be bothered to cook tonight, we can have it with some salad so bit healthier  ...he's out playing snooker tonight anyway so I'm gonna chill out in front of tv  with some wine gums (I prefer those to chocolate !!) He's also playing golf tomorrow so think I shall pop to library (I read so much & so quickly decided was cheaper !!) & maybe a little sneaky peak in clothes shops & perhaps use my plastic...then I'll cook a nice meal tomorrow evening...

Luckily don't have a long commute home...only 20 mins on train from central london.

So what are your plans for the weekend ? Up to anything nice


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Not another one off early 

How about beans on toast for the inlaws...nice & simple !!  Some sort of pasta is usually a good bet I reckon...

I don't mind visio actually...just can't be bothered today...boss keeps wanting to chat to me about some Dell stuff & I keep avoiding him


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

My Dh the same has only ever cooked for me once and that was beans on toast!  

am  tonight DH working until about 8pm and tomorrow I am having my hair cut - it soooo needs cutting    and then mates over for dinner and a few   although I will limit mine to 2 glasses of wine..... 

Sunday we are off to do some Xmas shopping   only like spending money on myself (selfish I am )

Have a good one - I finish as 4.30pm today!

 to everyone else


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

back again! been home couple of hours and can't sleep! and yet knackered!

have pm'd those who were wondering wot the   I was going on about - I think you'll agree it makes for interesting thoughts - NOT!

Have to ask Minxy - what the hell is a Visio diagram? am I being   - I've never heard of one! as for wine gums - if you fancy some tonight and you're near a Waitrose get their own brand ones - they're the BEST. I'm a bit of wine gum fanatic (dh says I could end up looking like one one day!  ) but you won't beat them!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi B3ndy...thanks for the gossip 

Visio is a microsoft package to do diagrams & charts & stuff...like flow charts etc...

I have a packet of wine gums pretty much every day - love green ones 

Gotta go, boss wants me to help him with something


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - glad you asked that I was a bit confused too  .  Thanks for the info - you are a star!  

Minxy , Bendy and everyone else,
Have a FAB weekend  - hope its a   for you B3ndy on Monday.....   let us know any news ASAP hun.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you too have a few   on me

fingers crossed for monday - there's been no spotting yet (which i normally get before af)...but don't want to read too much into it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck B3ndy, and thanks for the pm earlier  .

Not long to go now, thank god. Got to take DH to physio, leg really bad.  There goes my weekend!

Nevermind, have a good one girls

Love you all
xxxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

hi girls, I am in cd4, and I started clomid cd2. Yesterday I had terrible headaches during the night and hot flashes, do u get any of these symptoms 

today I feel much better. How are u all

Stella
x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Stella

I'm new to Clomid too and your symptoms sound exactly the same as mine. I've also been really crabby and tired today. Not great! What I could really do with is a delicious glass of white wine to lift my mood.  

Anyway, tonight's my last night for my tabs for this month. Am looking forward to seeing what happens next!

Good luck Stella and happy weekend to you all,\

Jaffa
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Morning ladies,
                  bendy thanks for info your a star (although now have a horrible mental image)  good luck for testing hon  i have to wait until wed/thur! if witch doesnt show.

Hi stella and jaffa orange, yeh i got really bad headaches, dissy spells, hot flushes, tearfull etc for first few moths on clomid. Now have been on them a year symptoms are not as bad, have become immune i think. Anyway still get hot flushes and a bit emotional/ moody at times but headaches arent to bad now. Good luck 

hi kerryb good luck honey, how dh leg? 

Hi sarahstewart have a nice weekend with your wine and shopping sounds good 

minxy hope you survived the rest of the day at work on friday (I had started work at 7.30am that why i got to leave at 4 ) thanks for dinner ideas beans and toast sounds a good option but dont think would be 2 impressed, and they dont eat pasta!  went to sainsbury on the way home and got a roast beef and some chicken so can have a choice (was going to stuff chicken with brie aand cranberry). Made soup for a starter and got a brioch loaf so was going to try a bread and butter pud for dessert. That will have to do 



ok better go tidy up and start cooking!
                                                    twiggy xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow Twiggy, that dinner sounds royal! Love the idea of brioche bread and butter pudding. Yum!

Jaff xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

lovely ladies

hope you are all having a good weekend - this is just a quick   before we go shopping!

Twiggy - Hope dinner went OK sounds very nice!  

Kerry, Flower, Jaffa, Stella, Sal & anyone else - see you tomorrow! 



sarah


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy - I FORGOT U!

 for tomorrow - I have everything crossed for you!  

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chuck

well - haven't tested yet - was away for weekend and no tests at home - and not many places open at 4.30am to get one to test at work! so am gonna wait til tomorrow.

bit confused tho - as af not meant to arrive til tomorrow (am always a cd 30 girl) but my nurse told me to test today - is this because I have an hcg jab after my follie tracking scan? - and so it would bring forward my ovulation?

anyhow feeling a bit  :' though and not very positive - there was me saying no spotting then popped in at service station on the way up to see our friends in Staffordshire on Sat and there was some red spotting - came out in tears!

looked a right   sitting in passenger seat in car next to dh with tears streaming down face! 

it's gone darker since then and only when go to loo and wipe (tmi I know!) but can't help but think af is on her way!

oh well - will find out one way or another tomorrow  

hope you had a good weekend girls!

howz dh's leg Kerry?

oops - gotta go - boss is hovering!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

B3ndy, thinking of you, best of luck, its not over till the wicked witch arrives   xxx

 everyone!  back later xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chuck - but can't help but feel  

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Girls

B3ndy - any more news?  I started spotting today and usually only spot for 1 day then in full flow! Have af symptoms too.........  So I will be a clomid chick on Wednesday!  Look at DH   ..........

Good luck hun..........


 everyone else  and I will chat later!  

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey bendy,
            hope witch didnt show for you honey  

Witch got me yesterday, was trying to be brave until dh came home and he knew straight away i was upset, he gave me a cuddle and said it wasnt the end of the world but i just broke down and couldnt stop crying   i know am being daft  but just feel time is running out and i only have 1 month on the loopy pills now, am really scared about ivf but will go down that route if i have to.

sarah we can be cycle buddies am going to start taking loopy pills again tomorrow as af was light yesterday and got hevier overnight so am going to count yesterday as day 1.

speak soon, good luck girls come on all the bfps  
                     twiggy xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear B3ndy, Sarah and Twiggy



B3ndy, let's wait and see a wee while -- you never know. Fingers still crossed for ya. 

Go, Sarah and Twiggy ! Next month could be the one!  

I'm confused; today was my day for starting my OPK. Did one of those cheapo dip tests and it seemed to detect a surge, so to be sure I did another test with my new-fangled digital thingummybob, and it detected no surge. So I'm going with the result of the hi-tech test, which I hope is ok. DH left for work without his mobile this morning, so it would have been tricky trying to get hold of him to rush to London for a quickie basting. I have a feeling this will be a rather fraught week: got a one-day course on Thursday, what do you bet I ovulate then?

Yours grumpily,

Jaff
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

wouldn't that just be the way Jaffa - I'm sure things work out that way just to put us under even MORE pressure that we're already under. I'd go with the hi tech thingey thing - I'm always a bit unsure about opk's anyhow - as my consultant says they only detect the lh surge - but don't actually tell you if you've ovulated.

no wonder we go   on these pills!

twiggy - where would we be without those dh   - and we all deserve those  moments - how   would we be without them every now and again!

Oh well - here's to a day of knicker watching! ...and trying to get rid of a whopping headache had since yesterday! 

speak soon clomid chicks

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi b3endy,
              thanks honey i hope it all wrks out for you, good luck  
                          twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Well, feeling better today. Had a very tearful weekend, my first clomid weekend in 3 months!! DH didn't know what hit him! And he couldn't leave the roomcos he's still hobbling! His leg is much better (thanks for asking) but still swollen and very, very bruised. He's had physio and is going again tomorrow. Managed to get round the pub on Saturday night though, funny that isn't it!!

Anyway, CD5 for me. 100mg making me  , but feel much better today. Only today and tomorrow then off them again.  , then the fun starts! Hopefully DH will be fully functioning by then  .

B3ndy...sorry   got you  . Has she arrived full force now or still spotting?

Jaffa...those OPK's are   !!! I'd go with the high tech one. Finger crossed you don't OV Thursday, but if you get some   in weds and Fri you'll cover it.

Twiggy..So sorry she got you hun   . We know how your feeling.   vibes for next cycle.

Sarah, Flower and everyone else....   , hope your OK.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey Kerry - sorry those   pills are making you so  ....we could keep up the profits for Kleenex just on this thread I reckon

af hasn't got me yet...tiny bit of dark brown spotting today - don't know what to think - whether to bother testing or not.

don't want to get hopes up but trying to kid self that this is a good sign - may wait til tomorrow or Wed to test.

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Girls
Woo Hoo just had progesterone results back 39! so I did ovulate unmedicated last month (even though af  has just arrived AND we bonked for Britain!  )  Fingers crossed for this cycle.......

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab news Sarah, well done you. Lets hope Clomid gives you that boost.  

B3ndy...Hmmm..how strange. Wait till tomorrow maybe and test then? Good luck, lets hope its not AF.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Kerry  

B3ndy do you have any af cramps or anything?  Mine are really bad reckon proper af will be here by the end of the day (have that dragging sensation)



Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good news on the progesterone front Sarah - that's one thing I wanted to see - what my levels were like while on Clomid and while unmedicated - but they never tested!

no - no cramps - few wierd twinges on left (which makes it all that bit wierder) as my big follie was in the right ovary this month.

just read sommit on nurse thread about someone who started to bleed (like I did on Sat) then stopped - and she got a positive three days later.

how   is that? even my mum told me she had a full on period when she was expecting my brother and I and was only coz she missed it in the second month and went to docs that she found out she was expecting - he said it's quite common when expecting twins to bleed.

we shall see - i've been popping in and out of loo all day - think people in the newsroom think [email protected] got a bladder infection!!

how does it feel to be back on the   pills Kerry?

s
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy I am praying for you hun..........

My GP did not offer the blood test I just got a +OPK so booked a blood test for 7 days after to check!   am going to carry on doing that - don't get much else out of the NHS so might try and get my money's worth!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey B3ndy, this is looking more interesting by the minute!          

Hi Kerry, is this your first time on 100mg? My consultant put me straight onto that dose, and I've found it a bit heavy going, but as it's my first time on the   pills I don't know if my reaction is 'normal' or not. And you're right, I've got to get some well-timed rumpy in this week!  

Fingers still crossed for B3ndy, Bye for now, Jaff xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am going to buy test when leave work at 1pm and then keep self busy shopping later (shopping or eating two things guaranteed to keep me busy!)

then test in am or Wed if still no sign

yikes

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jaff...first time on 100mg, but done 6 months on 50mg. Feeling a lot better today   compared to the weekend. And its my birthday this week so getting excited about that! Your reaction is normal hun, unfortuntely! They aren't the niest drugs to be on, but hopefully it will help us all get closer to our illusive dream!  

B3ndy...keep us posted hun.  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

when's your b'day Kerry?

got anything nice planned?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Friday...you'll be sick of hearing about it soon! I always get very excited about my birthday, even though I am turning 30!!!   Apologies in advance for talking about it so much! Got a whole weekend of fun coming up....Surprise meal on Friday (yes DH opened his big mouth!) drinks on Saturday night, Harry Potter on Sunday (can't wait!!) then DH has s surprise planned for Monday/Tuesday that I haven't a clue about! 

So excited     


xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm excited for you hun !!    Are you in work friday?

B3ndy, best of luck for testing, fingers and toes crossed for you chuck  

Hello everyone else, sorry for no more personals, work is horrendous!  Don't they know I have a FF social life


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well.  B3ndy any news hun?

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah just posted

af arrived with a vengeance at 8am -  

oh well - thanx for asking - trying to get appt with consultant now

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

just posted on ur other thread.

if it makes you feel better I have the period from hell!

Full Moon tomorrow so am gonna do that fertility spell......do you know it?

  Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi sarah, bendy,
                  sorry witch got you, i am in the same boat, bendy just posted to you on the 2ww thread. We can all be cycle buddies, started loopy pills for the last time this morning so fingers crossed for us all next month. Come on we need some bfps  

  twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I start my first one tonight so yep you are my first ever cycle buddy!  

Lots of hugs to you B3ndy,  I had a very large glass of wine last night I thought why the hell not?  

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fertility spell - does it involve lots of chocolate and wine? - if it does - sounds like my kind of spell!

my fertility charm obviously wasn't doing the trick!!

am leaving work early and heading straight for newsagents for the biggest bar of milky bar!!

Sxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry witch got you girls. Good luck on loopy pills to you all!

Minxy...Need some analysis!! FSH 5.6 LH 5.2.....cons said that shows my PCOS is inactive,are they normal levels then? Still got Polycycstic Ovaries, but the syndrome has become inactive??

Sarah...Let me now if find the spell, I'll do it too! cna't remember where it was posted.

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to everyone 

Sorry not been around for a few days but had a few things to deal with in my head !!!!
Well, on my last cycle clomid this month & we've got an appt on Wed to see consultant re getting ball rolling to start IVF in January....(had to cancel last week)...but fingers crossed this month will work for us. Was gonna ask for a follie scan as I was there but will only be cd7 so not much point (although last time I had scan I was cd8 & there were some biggish follies already growing)...

Anyway, Kerry, my little cycle buddy....the info I was given for my tests was this...different labs have different levels/ranges but for basic info...

FSH  range 2.5 - 10.2
LH  range 1.9 - 12.5

FSH & LH should be similar levels & if LH is lower than FSH then that's good....(LH higher than FSH can indicate PCOS)

FSH...
under 6 excellent
6-9 good
9-10 fair
10-13 diminished
13+ hard to stimulate

Mine were FSH 6.5 & LH 4.2 & was told these were fine...so yours of FSH 5.6 & LH of 5.2 looks good (with excellent ovarian reserve !!)

Hope that helps 
Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok ladies

Full moon tomorrow........

break an egg into a saucer and surround with green leaves, sprinkle with salt and recite this chant......

I will have a baby, the goddess of fertility will bless me soon, before the waning of the full moon.

In the evening leave the saucer in the garden.

(feck knows I will try anything!   - saw this on comp therapy board......and if you a   like me you will tell ur DH he has to do a fertility dance naked outside.....and he belieived me!!!    should be a laff)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah

You nut case.     I would give anything to be a fly on the wall when your prancing around the garden with your egg

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Quite a lot of us seem to have consultant appointments coming up to discuss our next options, me included, just wanted to wish us all good luck   xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yep 
Me too it would be nice for us all to know where we are heading before xmas
 everyone

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to everyone who has upcoming appts to discuss their next steps.

We plan to start IVF in January...although someone mentioned on ICSI board that hospital we're at is being refurbed in Feb so not sure how feasible it is for us to start month before....will have to write a list of questions to ask consultant tomorrow. I know we have blood tests & child welfare forms etc need to be completed so want to start ball rolling as much as possible...a miracle may happen between now & new year but I just can't hold on to that...I still have positive thinking but do need to prepare just in case.

Anyway, will let you know how it goes.
Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha..thanks for the info hun. I will ask my GP next visit what my original levels were just to compare. Does ovarian reserves mean there's plenty of follicle stimulating hormone to push the follies out?? Sorry for being dense. I wonder where I stand now regarding my PCOS? I wonder if their original diagnosis was wrong? Hmmm... . I hope you cons appt goes well hun. Lets hope you won't need to start IVF/ICSI   for this cycle.

Sarah..I'm with Sal, would love to see your/DH's fertility dance! He he he   Might wind my DH up that thats what we have to do too!

Good luck everyone with appt's coming up. I'm going to book another GP appt as she seems to be the only one at the moment who knows what's going on! I'll try and get private appt asap and get on the waiting list. I hope we can all move on together, if Clomid doesn't work for us.  If we all get PG together, we definitely have to have a Clomid Girls meet. Would everyone be up for it??

XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Your ovarian reserve is basically how many eggs you have left...obviously not literally but a general guide...if you have good (low) FSH level then it means that you don't need so much to stimulate the follies as enough eggs in there...however, if you have high FSH then it can mean that the hormone is working over time to try & trigger follies that aren't there...

I found a great analogy about it a while ago about FSH & "gas" pedal (it was a US site !!!)...I'll try & find it...
found it...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/day3fsh.htm

Hope that helps...
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just seen your magic fertility chant Sarah how funny is that?? would give my neighbours a thing or two to talk about!! (like your wedding photo by the way - you look very happy!!)

Minxy, flowerpot, Sallystar - here's hoping we all see the New Year in on a more positive note - whether it be due to bumps or simply because you know where you're all going....hell knows I'm hoping I still won't be taking the   pills by my b'day in February!!

Kerry - as for a Clomid chicks meet up - I'd be up for that - it'd be great to put faces to all those  

Am heading off to the sack now - hot water bottle in hand - stomach full of sausage and mash (hubby cooked for me tonight as a treat - bless him!)

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Everyone

HI B3ndy, hope the bangers and mash did the trick and you are feeling much better today.  

I am excited this morning as I am off to my clinic soon for my first ultrasound. It's day 12 and I am curious to know if anything is happening in there. For the 3rd day in a row, I've had 3 +ve LH surges from one set of opk tests and 3 -ve from my digital test. So hopefully today will give me some more insights into what it is actually going on. I'm happy to say that since my last tablets I've gone back to  being quite cheerful and 'normal'  . Hope it lasts.

Well, have a happy day all and extra hugs for you ladies who have had 'disappointments' the last few days.

Love,

Jaff
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning

Kerry - I would be up for a meet!    How are you today?

B3ndy - hope your OK hun - think of me tonight with my egg in a saucer (hope the cat doesn't eat it!  )

 Minxy, Flower, Sally, Twiggy,  Jaffa Dre......


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Excellent, I think we should try and do soemthing in the New Year. Would love to meet you all! I'll start thinking about logistics and things.

Sarah...told DH about fertility dance and he didn't seem to impressed! Especially at my naked suggestion!!   

B3ndy...hope you ok hun. We had sausage and mash too! How spooky! 

Jaffa...Gald your feeling better hun. I think the blakc cloud does lift slightly once you finsihed taking the   pills! Apart from a stupid argument last night, I've been   too! Lets make the most of it!  

Hi all you other lovely ladies....too many to list. I hope everyone is ok and smiling on this gorgeous sunny winters day.

2 sleeps will b'day! He he he!!

XxX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ummmmmmm Sausage and mash


Food again. See what dieting does for me. It turns me into a human dustbin    .

i dont know why but I seem to be in a very good mood again today. Maybe the   have stopped working and this is me "normal" again. Well i wasnt exactly normal before but you know what i mean.

i think the egg dance is a great idea. Even if it doesnt work I am sure the chance to have a good giggle will do us all the world of good.

Sarah  Where in Gloucester are you? I took dh to the gloucester resort last year for a dirty weekend and ski lessons

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

Am excited for clomid meet.....  

Sal - I live in the Forest of Dean about 20 miles from Gloucester right on the border with Wales.  

Very cold here today DH might have a cold todger whilst naked dancing tonight!    

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Just as long as it doesnt drop off then where would you be    

Any anyway I thought cold gooleys were good  

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh yes very good for his lazy   did try and get him to put a bag of peas on them before   but he was very   at that idea!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at pea's!!!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i never thought of peas. i did refuse to sew dhs work pants once though. He bent over and because his bum is getting bigger he split his pants. i said that i weanted him to have cold gooleys and that i wouldnt sew them back up. But then he quite rightly pointed out that when he bent over they actually fell out of the hole     So i thought i better stitch them for him    But i think i will give the peas a try 

Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just popped in to say hi & hope you're all having good day  I'm off home in a minute as we've got appt with consultant re IVF this afternoon....for some reason I'm feeling quite anxious about it...no idea why as had enough appts before...possibly cos it really is accepting we probably need assisted conception 

Anyway, will let you know how it goes
Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck Natasha and try not to worry
assisted or not it doesnt matter

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

minxy

Good luck hun - let us know how you get on  

Sal - no good my DH asking me to sew anything I can't sew or iron he does both!  Perhaps Im not very good mummy material after all.  
how many penguines you eaten today?

Kerry - mad in here again isn't it?

S


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jaffa and Natasha, good luck for today, thinking of you both        Fully understand your anxiousness Natasha, I feel the same about my appt next Friday, gulp  

Hello everyone else!!   at peas!!  haven't got to that stage yet, did ask dh not to keep his mobile in his trousers which he isnt doing now!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got long,
                          Just rushed through posts, hows my wee cycle buds doing (sarah and bendy and anyone else who wants to join in?). Sarah liked your fertility spell, will try it next full moon, i will try anything once  

minxy good luck for cons appointment, let us know how you go.

Hi to everyone else got to run am going up to aberdeen with work so only got half an hour to sort stuff before have to run.

take care,
                    twiggyxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

twiggy its full moon tonight hun  

CD 3 twiggy and already feeling      

Catch you later hun



B3ndy - How you doing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its so quiet!!

 

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Suzie (Olive) and Debc...hope you two are ok, not heard from you in a while  .

Natalie..Hope your alright hun  .

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Not been around much recently and now our clomid time has come to an end.....   

DH and I are having 'words' at the mo as to what our next step is. He can't even be bothered to read the brochures for the IVF clinics (even after promising he would whilst I was in the US)  
Looks like we will be taking a break from trying for a while.

Good luck to all of you have more time left of the   pills. I truely hope they work for you and that you all get the happy healthy bundles of joy you deserve.

Take care
Deb


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Debs, are you ok?  

IF really sucks      

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Debs....sorry things aren't going great. I hope whatever you decide works out for you.

Take care, and please still come visit us.
xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry Debs....hope you can sort things out soon


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clomid buddies 

Well, we had our appt yesterday evening (well it was supposed to be 5.30pm but didn't get to see him till 6.10 & we were the first evening appt !!)

Anyway, we got all the info on IVF, how long it takes (long protocol) etc. He also gave us the child welfare forms for us & GP to complete & I've made an appt with our GP for Monday to go through this. Gareth isn't registered with any GP - he's never ill - so we've got to do that Monday too.
Consultants writing to my/our GP to request that our IVF drugs be on NHS prescription & also our HIV & Hepatitus blood tests as well so we can save money. But still means we need £2,300 for the actual treatment...we've been saving but don't have it all (car insurance/MOT/tax/new wheels + house insurance all in same month kinda hit us !!!)...although he said we could apply for a BMI credit card & pay off over 12 mths (not sure about this !!)...anyway, he suggested we book an appt now to start in January & if we don't have all the cash we can just cancel it...

Gareth & I have to sit down & talk through it all before we make a concrete decision on start date (although we both prefer soon as possible)...but at least all the wheels are in motion regards forms, tests etc.
Consultant also wants me to have some more tests regards my blood clotting disorder etc as he said these can change...so on Monday morning I've got bloods for Natural Killer Cells, APS (sticky blood) & Thrombophilia - aside from the APS my tests for the others came back normal last time...

He initially wanted DP to have yet another SA test but then realised his last one was in April so that's ok....he showed us the results properly this time & said they were great....count of 81m, 75% motility & 38% normality/morphology (apparently like them to be over 20m, at least 50% motility & over 25% normal form).

He said that a woman my age has a 30% chance of getting pg with IVF...

So basically that's it...we're preparing ourselves for the next road to be travelled...although here's hoping we won't need it & I get the best christmas & birthday present ever !!! 


Anyway, enough of my rambling...hope you're all doing ok 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Natasha  
Thats great! sounds like you got all the info you need and things are moving forward.  Remind me again why its IVF and not IUI?  because of your implantation problems?

we've discussed raising money for private, we'd probably have to increase our morgage.  when we increased a few years ago for home improvements the monthly payment didnt actually go up that much.  Hopefully you're not going to need it anyway!!!!


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Minxy - good luck with your IVF.  You must be excited about this new step - I really hope it is successful.

Debbycuk - Im sorry that you have come to the end of your Clomid treatment.  I wish you all of the best with your next step.  I too have gathered some info on IVF etc ... and my DH is the same about avoiding reading or discussing it all as he finds it all a bit depressing.  I am sure your DH will start looking at stuff soon.

Im on CD19 today (5 days post 1st ever IUI).  I have done very well so far as in have not gotten all obsessed about it.  I hope to carry on the way I am until next week - I should be able to test by the 28th November or so.

I have a bit of a bloated feeling - maybe its because I have a lot of follicles.

I have been really naughty and have not been drinking the 2 litres of water per day.  Do you think Im being dangerous?  Eg - risk of OHSS.

Anyway - Im off to have a look in the chat room to c if anyone is up for a chat.

Luv

Tweets xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks all for the good wishes.  
I'm feeling a bit deflated with everthing plus I'm traveling a lot with work at the mo so feeling doubly lonely.

I bashed DH over the head last night and he has promised faithfully to read the stuff before christmas (next appointment 3rd January). Not sure I believe him but will wait and see. heaven help him if he doesn't 

Hope everyone has wrapped up warm - its freezing out!

Love and kisses
Debs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natasha...what great news. So glad one of us knows whats happening as their next step! I'm sending lots of   that you wont need to have IVF, but at lest you've got all the information your need to get started. Wishing you lots of luck honey. Hope all your tests go well.

Debs... Keep your chin up lovely. We're all here for you if/when you need a chat/rant. Keep nagging DH about reading the lit, its important to both of you. Take care. X

Tweets...How exciting being in your first IUI 2WW...wishing you loads of luck   and love xx

CD8 for me today, Clomid kicked in very early, probably cos I haven't taken any for 3 months. No twinges yet but trying not to think about it too much. Just starting to job hunt so I can find somewhere that will pay maternity if/when we get pg.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Your all stuck with me for another 3 months. And god help the world I am on 150mg of the   pills. i was bad enough on 100mg!!!!

Good luck everyone especially natasha. At least you know where your heading now hun

Love Sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for you well wishes...feeling kinda excited/nervous/anxious/scared...so many emotions to be honest...just need that next step to work towards so fingers crossed...at least the wheels are now in motion.
I've been told there's no point having IUI cos I've got damaged & sluggish tubes...basically they were blocked with endo/old blood & adhesions and although the obstructions have been pushed through they still don't work great cos of the adhesions. Two fertility consultants (one I see for endo, the other we see for fertility - long story but both good !!) have said it would be a waste of time & money to put me through IUI & my chances of ectopic are higher cos of the tubal damage. And also cos of the implantation problems, our consultant wants to be able to physically put the embies back in a nice healthy part of my womb.

Anyway, I'm still hoping, in the back of my mind, that I won't need it...so we've already started  (any excuse   ) even though won't be "O"ing until cd14/15...am gonna use Pre-seed again this month too, as well as no smoking, no alcohol & plenty of water !

Wishing you all so much luck...wouldn't it be wonderful if we got some christmas BFP's...think we all deserve them...I shall write a list for    

Best get on with some work...I've got to organise 3 team Xmas lunches/dinners...about 80 people in total !! Bonus is that I get to go to all of them though 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx  I am     sending you lots of good luck vibes - Hope everything goes well for you hun.

Sal - 150mg - bleeding hell what has DH said about that  
-    to you too.



 everyone else.

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Can you imagine it. " women in close proximity me and flower both taking 150mg clomid leading upto xmas. Not a good sign. If i was you i would stay away from the northern area just until the hormones have died down   Dh is dreading it. he says i am a moody cow at the best of times   and he is really looking forward to his sa

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

don't worry I won't go any further than Brum


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Morning girls 

How we all doing clomid chickies 

Well its Friday, the sky's blue, the sun's shining...but it's bl00dy freezing here in London !!! 

Anyway, just popped in quickly & cos I couldn't resist using the new smiley  (am I really almost 37...perhaps my mum put wrong year down on my birth certificate...she was only 16 herself when had me !!    )

Catch up later...
     
    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Ooooh is that new charter member one Natasha?

Thank gawd its friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yep...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx

I love those dancing cows!     

Have a good weekend hun - its freezing here too.....   I love it!

When is your birthday? 


 Booty^


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how do we get the code Natasha?  i've looked on the charter members page but can't see it


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm a real summer person...the hotter the better...but I do actually quite like days like today when it's really crisp  

My birthday's 5 January....hated it as a child as always got combined Xmas & b'day pressies...and everyone's had enough of celebrating after Xmas & new year...but hey, think I'll be counting backwards after this next one !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

It's right at the bottom of the charter smiley page...type in cow in ^^ (I can't type it in any other way cos when I post it just shows the actual smiley !!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I love the cows. Do you thinkm they are tryong to tellus something ha ha ha

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I really love   but love crisp days like this too    - Any plans for your birthday Minx?  My cousin is 40 on 29th December and I know she always got joint xmas / birthday presents which annoyed her  

Best do some work...... 


Sarah

 

Sal & Flower - glad u love em something else to keep us amused


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

No plans for my birthday...although we're hoping we'll have enough money to start IVF & our clinic reopens 1st week of new year...so we were actually saying I could have that as a birthday present !!  
We've got a good friend who's birthday is actually on new years eve...so sometimes we do stuff together & have one big celebration


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now I have a smiley to represent DBB......... !!!!!!!!! Although maybe thats too nice for her!!


xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

The  is definately too cute for DBB how about using ^booty^  because she has such a big one    

sal x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yey...I got my  cos I'm a little minx (just waiting for a little dog to go with it !!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh I like the Cat!! 

Sal..your right, to nice for her!  much better!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx I love the cat!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What we doing on page 2?  !!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know Flower I reckon everyone     over the weekend - 

Hope everyone OK

Busy today  

Catch you later


Sarah


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Clomid Ladies!  

Sorry to have been away for so long, have been very busy! Thursday all day at a women's assertiveness course (I'm still working on it   ), then Thursday night watching DH give a lecture. Friday went to the unit for a scan and was told that I only had one follie to work with  , though it was a respectable size at 19mm. After having done ivf (where I had 16 follies!) this seemed mighty disappointing! Anyway, as it was day 15 and my lining was looking good, the cons suggested that I have the hcg shot then iui sat morning. So we stayed with pals in London and hit the hosp the next morning. Basting fine, then off to Devon for a christening. Party Sat night and christening Sun morning, back late last night.

It's been a busy old time and to be honest I've got the blues a bit. Having one of those 'not-so-positive' days and feeling rotten for it. Fought a lot with DH this weekend, and I suppose it's because I feel scared, but he just gets the hump with me and makes me feel worse.   It's not 1-.20 and I'm already half-way through a tube of Pringles.

Minxy, good luck with your next steps. Anything you need to know about ivf, just ask (and debbycuk and tweets too). And Kelly, how are you?

Hello to everyone and wishing you a nice week.

Yours,

Jaff
xxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

OOPS, I meant 'Kerry', not 'Kelly'. That's what you get for flitting between the clomid and the iui boards.  

Sorry, J x

PS And Sarah, yes I did  a bit this weekend, but it wasn't much fun!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well I had my appt with hospital this morning to have some blood tests again...consultant already done these a while ago but decided he wanted them again as our blood levels can change...already diagnosed with APS ("sticky blood") after initial batch...had to have APS, Natural Killer Cells & Thrombophilia again this morning....and she took 10 phials of blood !!!!!!! Good job I don't have a phobia about it !!! Consultant said he'll email me results which should be in about a week.

After that went for GP appt to give him child welfare forms...thing is, Gareths not been registered with a dr for years...apparently only went once when at uni in Manchester & then time before that was his family gp down here when he was 10....he's just never ill. He's registered with my gp but the dr said he can't fill in the forms for Gareth as he doesn't know him & has no medical records for him. 
Now feeling a bit concerned as to who can fill the forms in for Gareth...and to top it all, my GP doesn't really know me either & about 10yrs ago I was prescribed Prozac & saw a councellor..and also when I was 9 I saw a psychologist....just family problems, not cos I'm some psycho....I'm now really worried that the GP will read the notes & put something detrimental down.

Why is it so tough...if I didn't have fertility issues I wouldn't have to have all these checks on me, with people who don't know me making their own assumptions on whether we're fit enough (mentally & physically) to have IVF.

Feeling a bit despondent about it all at the moment.

Anyway, sorry for the winge....
Hope you're all ok
Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Natasha

Don't worry about the anti-depressants. I took them myself some years ago, and they did not affect my welfare of the child form.  

Jaff
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx

 hun you were very brave having all that blood taken........

I am sure things will work out - although IF amazes me all the [email protected] we have to go through........

I did type a long reply to this but PC crashed and I lost it  

 to you and Gareth - I really value my DH even if he is a   git sometimes and I threaten to leave him for Robbie Williams.     I guess IF makes us stronger as a couple ?

 to you too Jaffa
 to minx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Jaff 
It's not just the fact I was prescribed anti-d's...only took them for about 3-6mths...was also prescribed them again about 6yrs ago (prozac & temazapan) but I never even filled the prescription as I really didn't want to take them....what worries me is that I actually saw a psychologist & also a councellor over the years...spose just have to wait & see.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah 

Yep, I don't know what I'd do without my DP  He really is my best friend...we've been friends for 14 yrs & a couple for about 5yrs...can't imagine life without him...although I did tell him this morning that if can't find anyone willing to complete his GP form then I'll just have to find someone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good afternoon girls,  how is everyone? 

AF due one week today, feeling very premenstrual so expect a visiting from   next monday      got my fertility clinic appointment on Friday, very nervous, don't know what to expect etc....just have to take the bull by the horns and go for it.

Anyway, 

Natasha, good girl having all your bloods taken    I can't really advise about the anti-d's etc effecting your forms because I honestly don't know but I think its terrible that a couple who would be perfect parents should be predjudiced just because of that.  My dh was prescribed prozac in his late teens but never took it, but I guess its still in his records.  Hope everything goes through smoothly for you hun x

Jaff, I love pringles   wish I was eating some!  sorry you feel a bit blue, I'm sure everyone of us has felt like this at some point and its even worse when its timed with an argument with your dh.  things will get easier x

Witchie poo cat, are you ok?  not seen you about for ages  

Sarah, how are you my dear? x  

Sal, hope you are feeling ok now from being a bit low. I'm sure your DD has cheered you up  

Suzie, you ok?  

  everyone else, how are you all?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks 

Don't give up hope hun...as we all know, the symptoms are all so similar...keeping fingers crossed for you & sending you loads of positive vibes...   


love this new smiley...I asked for a dancing cat & got a dancing cat...    brilliant


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minx I love that cat!




 everyone


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Flower!

Fingers crossed for you, my dear! Who knows what the next week will hold for you? I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that suspected AF symptoms can bring quite the opposite!    
And if you feel at all grumpy, then be grumpy with me!  

Minxy, loving that dancing kitty. And try to not to worry too much about the counsellor issue. I'm not expert on these matters, but I just don't see how it can have any real bearing on your GP's decision.   Try not to worry too much and remember, any ivf advice and I'm your woman!

Well it's perishing cold outside, but fortunately I have my lovely (naughty) kittent on my lap to keep me warm. Pringles now consumed and I'm feeling quite sick.

Love to all (hi Sarah),

Jaff
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its so foggy here!  Its like a horror film


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Yep same here flower we will have lots of          trying to bash there way in to the office shortly.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ha ha!      

expecting Michael Jackson to jump out at me singing "this is thriller...."


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

now that would be scarey


S


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42407.new.html#new

new home that way 

x


----------

